# I'm going crazy!!



## J.O.Y. Farm

So as some of you know, I had a lady contact me via my CL add for my yearling buck, back in late Jan./early Feb. looking for a horned buck kid... As much as I really didn't want to.. We worked it out... Well, shortly after my mom googled her name... Turned out she was a vegan(which I have nothing against) and an animal rights activist with an animal sanctuary where she collects all these animals she has 'saved' from slaughter... And I say 'saved' because she now has a picture of the kid she is BUYING from me on her site saying he's horned because we didn't get to disbud him in time and the out come for him was going to be slaughter and she needs donations so she can 'save' him!
She also mentions a second kid.. Not sure where she's getting him from if she even is!

WHAT?!? This lady has been aggravating me all along and just driving me crazy! And this! This was the last straw! 
We will be reporting her for fraud/scamming.. But still! Oye vey! Never again will I sell a horned kid! Never!

http://sunnymeadowsanctuary.org/we-need-your-help-urgent/

I'm just in total shock over this whole thing!!


----------



## kccjer

Good grief! People are truly amazing! Glad you found out now and not later, but still. Makes me really glad most of mine just go to the sale barn.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is terrible. What fraud and lies. Goes to show you what lengths they will go to. Can't believe anything they say or show.


----------



## kccjer

I left a comment on her website. It's "waiting moderation" so I'm sure it won't get published.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm just so ticked off! She has been getting on my nerves over a lot of things, but this just blew my mind! I was furious when I found it!

Carmen, I thought of leaving a comment myself, but figured it was just going to get deleted so I didn't bother..
What did you say? Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's really irritating !!! People with those animal " protection " programs are always so irritating 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ThreeHavens

There's nothing wrong with selling horned kids, all the fault lies with this woman.

This is infuriating. And why does she feel she has to "make up" the cases to prove a point? Why not go to a reputable rescue if she is so led, and help them? Oi.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well... I don't have a problem with horned goats... But this was supposed to be a 'pick him up in a bottle' 
If I get stuck with him I wouldn't be able to sell him easily here... 
That's why I don't like horned kids.. 

That would make more sense... But I don't know... :sigh: it's sad..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Omg , I just read that on her website! 
She makes it sound like she's talking about bull dairy calves or something! 
I hate to tell her but those bucks are not worthless .


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I would not sell him to her. Tell her you do not appreciate that, and flag her.


----------



## Ryann

I would be so PO'd I would not sell and keep the kid if I had too! Can you PM me a name if you don't want to mention it here so that I can make sure I tell her "where to go" if she contacts me. I have my babies listed on CL now but have not had anyone ask for horns yet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Omg , I just read that on her website!
> She makes it sound like she's talking about bull dairy calves or something!
> I hate to tell her but those bucks are not worthless .
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I agree they aren't worthless! I could have sold him for more as a reg. herd sire!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> I would not sell him to her. Tell her you do not appreciate that, and flag her.


She has already paid for him.. As far as she knows, we know nothing about her....

I'm not 100% sure what we are doing right now... I will have to talk to my parents when I get home from Work...


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I agree they aren't worthless! I could have sold him for more as a reg. herd sire!


I know ! She acts like she's doing you or the animal some big favor !

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kccjer

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm just so ticked off! She has been getting on my nerves over a lot of things, but this just blew my mind! I was furious when I found it!
> 
> Carmen, I thought of leaving a comment myself, but figured it was just going to get deleted so I didn't bother..
> What did you say? Lol


I said: What BS. YOU contacted the farm and requested to buy that buckling WITH HORNS. The outcome for goats with horns is NOT always slaughter&#8230;there are many people that leave horns. I can appreciate your efforts but at least tell the truth and be honest.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> I would be so PO'd I would not sell and keep the kid if I had too! Can you PM me a name if you don't want to mention it here so that I can make sure I tell her "where to go" if she contacts me. I have my babies listed on CL now but have not had anyone ask for horns yet.


Her name is Hellen.. All her info is on her site..

I doubt she will be looking for any more.. She wanted mine as a companion for a buck kid that was born from her rescued doe..


----------



## ThreeHavens

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She has already paid for him.. As far as she knows, we know nothing about her....
> 
> I'm not 100% sure what we are doing right now... I will have to talk to my parents when I get home from Work...


If he hasn't changed hands, I'd give her money back if you can.

Either way I am SO sorry about this.    I'm sure you'll do whatever is right for you, and this too shall pass. :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

ThreeHavens said:


> If he hasn't changed hands, I'd give her money back if you can.
> 
> Either way I am SO sorry about this.    I'm sure you'll do whatever is right for you, and this too shall pass. :hug:


I'd be interested in knowing what that lady would say about you after did that . I hope she wouldn't mention any farm names :shrug:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ThreeHavens

She is asking for funds to "rescue" the kids. SO wrong. 

Augh I need to cool off. What an unholy mess. 

I'll be praying for all involved.


----------



## Ryann

Has he been wethered? you could still sell him as a herdsire... my buck has horns because my moms buck has horns and they live together I bought Rebel Blue registered with horns so that he would not have a disadvantage against Buck (yes my moms bucks name is Buck)


----------



## ThreeHavens

Or, you could end up banding the horns when they're a bit bigger. 

I'm SO sorry, Skyla! You did not deserve this at all!    :hug: 

I would still just give the money back. She may not be a good home, or she may end up reselling him. But this is completely your call ... I'll pray that God will give you wisdom and give your kid a good home no matter where he goes.  You are such a great girl, remember that! Don't let the bullies get you down.


----------



## CritterCarnival

kccjer said:


> I left a comment on her website. It's "waiting moderation" so I'm sure it won't get published.


I did too, but like you, I'm sure they won't publish it! I told her she was a lying fraud and I was ashamed that people like her were associated with those of us who truly DO rescue/sanctuary work with animals.



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She has already paid for him.. As far as she knows, we know nothing about her....
> 
> I'm not 100% sure what we are doing right now... I will have to talk to my parents when I get home from Work...


I would make a copy of that web page story, write her a check for a refund, and tell her to get lost. Then I would contact any and all local tv news programs for a story, contact local vets and other rescue places, everyone who could help bring what she's doing into the public eye. I would even contact law enforcement...fraud is illegal!!


----------



## GoatieGranny

I agree with the others. If you still have him, I would give her the money back...after taking pictures of her check... and tell her why you are doing returning the money. Then I would report her to the police for the scam artist she is, and call the newspaper and news channel in your area. Radio, too. She is a liar and a fraud, she is not to be trusted! 

If she already has the kid, I would call the police and tell them what happened. Ask them for an escort to return the money and pick up the kid. I don't know if they will do it, but I would get him back if you can. 

You can also go on the offensive and question why she would purchase an animal if she doesn't have the shelter or means to take care of him.


----------



## ksalvagno

I left a comment too. I know it will never make the blog but she needs to know people are on to her. Hopefully she will get a ton more comments too.

I agree with Kat. I would print a copy of her blog and mail her check back to her. You do not want to keep that money or give her that goat. You don't need your goat and your name as a poster child for animal abuse when there clearly is none.


----------



## kccjer

Left a comment on her FB page also. https://www.facebook.com/SunnyMeadowSanctuary

And, there's a pic of another goat with yours. Is she using YOUR pic? That is illegal too....


----------



## HerdQueen

That is CRAZY! I would be irrate! Actually thanks to post partum hormones I AM IRRATE! I am so disgusted... I would return the money, band the horns and resell him to a non fraudulent farm, that won't use my animals to scam. ESPECIALLY if he has MY herd tattoo in his ear. Nope, not OK.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I may report her page as well for fraud.


----------



## Frosty

I feel so sad this has happened to you Skyla. People are so cruel. Did she pay you by check and if she did has it cleared the bank yet or do you still have it. I would worry that the check was no good and I certainly wouldn't sell her the goat but only you can decide that.


----------



## kccjer

ThreeHavens said:


> I may report her page as well for fraud.


How do we do that/?? I'll do it too...


----------



## ThreeHavens

On facebook, to the right of the "message" tab under the cover photo, click report page. Then click "other/abusive contact" and check off "spam or scam".


----------



## kccjer

ThreeHavens said:


> On facebook, to the right of the "message" tab under the cover photo, click report page. Then click "other/abusive contact" and check off "spam or scam".


Done. People like that are who give rescues a bad name. I don't support any rescue or advertise for any cause too many of them are just like that one.


----------



## HerdQueen

I posted on fb too. Hopefully some of their supports will see it before they erase it.


----------



## anawhitfield

I read her page and to me it sounds like she is using these animals to milk $$$$$$$$$ from good-hearted and gullible people. 
If she indeed cared for the animals, she would first make arrangements to care for them, not bring them from a "dangerous" situation to an even worse one where she doesn't even have a barn.
I think she is just using these animals for her own financial gain and who knows what would ever become of them..... 
We raise all of ours for meat but we treat them like royalty up until the day we slaughter them.


----------



## HerdQueen

Hope she chokes on her broccoli...


----------



## COgoatLover25

HerdQueen said:


> Hope she chokes on her broccoli...


Lol, me too

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## CritterCarnival

ThreeHavens said:


> On facebook, to the right of the "message" tab under the cover photo, click report page. Then click "other/abusive contact" and check off "spam or scam".


I reported the page also. Did you see the one about the "rescue" of the donkey? Oh my good god...they say "she was being forced to carry heavy loads over rough terrain" until they "rescued" her.

These people are way beyond touched...:crazy:


----------



## DLeeB

You might consider going to the state of Massachusetts website and finding where to report fraud. So sad that people take advantage of those willing to donate to nonprofits.


----------



## ThreeHavens

anawhitfield said:


> I read her page and to me it sounds like she is using these animals to milk $$$$$$$$$ from good-hearted and gullible people.
> If she indeed cared for the animals, she would first make arrangements to care for them, not bring them from a "dangerous" situation to an even worse one where she doesn't even have a barn.
> I think she is just using these animals for her own financial gain and who knows what would ever become of them.....
> We raise all of ours for meat but we treat them like royalty up until the day we slaughter them.


Hear hear. I have nothing whatsoever against vegans. I think it's a personal choice, and good for them. I do have something against those who attack the innocent and lie for their own gain.

I also raise wethers for meat and I love them. They are treated with great honor and respect. I don't want them to end up in rescues when there are SO many other animals in need of help! If she really did care, she would actually rescue animals in real trouble, not perfectly healthy goats. That's not rescuing.


----------



## still

Everyone's comments are still up........I wonder if she has even seen them? That's insane. I agree with the others...... give her your money back and keep that baby. She's trying to milk money from people. :shocked:


----------



## Ryann

I also reported the facebook page and "baby goat event" as a scam


----------



## HerdQueen

Jane Doeling lol perfect goat spy name...


----------



## kccjer

She has left the comments and is responding on fb.


----------



## kccjer

AND....she's now deleting. LOL


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Some people. Oy vey! I don't have work today so I can sit here and post as fast as she deletes, lol.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Under the Report Page if you click on "Is this your intellectual property?" That will get her shut down faster than anything. Facebook has no tolerance for copyright infringement.


----------



## kccjer

She is claiming to be ADOPTING him, not paying for him. LOL

Sunny Meadow Animal Sanctuary We have never bought animals but in this one case we are adopting him. We were rescuing another one that did have horns and did ask that this one not be dehorned because the others we rescued had horns. In a very rare case we might pay an adoption fee when it is necessary for another animals safety although this is the only case in which we have.


----------



## Chadwick

Left a comment


----------



## still

wild hearts ranch said:


> some people. Oy vey! I don't have work today so i can sit here and post as fast as she deletes, lol.


lol!!!


----------



## goathiker

*Snort* Well you can be sure that she paid an adoption fee for the BLM horse. They don't exactly give them away. Oy vey...


----------



## Nubian_Nut

I'm so sorry for you. Hopefully things will get sorted out and she'll get what she deserves. It's very obvious to me that you have a great support here


----------



## still

Wow she really seems to be avoiding the direct questions. LOL!:crazy:


----------



## kccjer

Yeah, but the BLM DOES advertise it as an "adoption" fee. LOL Too bad she doesn't rescue animals that truly need rescuing. Basically she is buying animals and asking people to donate to help support her "habit"


----------



## Nubian_Nut

People just amaze me, and not in a good way!!!


----------



## sbaker

She has an event created on her fb page "save the baby goats". Some people have already donated, so maybe we should post on there too? Might make the people who donated think twice.... I'm all for being good to your animals, even ones for meat. After all, your production animals give you something in return! But to lie about "rescuing" an animal that was not in danger in the first place.... AND asking for money?!?! Some people....


----------



## DMSMBoers

(SMH) The nerve of some ppl! To take a perfectly healthy an well cared for animal an try to make a sob story out of it to get money. I would give her money back an keep that baby an save some good hearted honest ppl their money! She should be ashamed of herself but chances are she dont think shes done one thing wrong!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So as some of you know, I had a lady contact me via my CL add for my yearling buck, back in late Jan./early Feb. looking for a horned buck kid... As much as I really didn't want to.. We worked it out... Well, shortly after my mom googled her name... Turned out she was a vegan(which I have nothing against) and an animal rights activist with an animal sanctuary where she collects all these animals she has 'saved' from slaughter... And I say 'saved' because she now has a picture of the kid she is BUYING from me on her site saying he's horned because we didn't get to disbud him in time and the out come for him was going to be slaughter and she needs donations so she can 'save' him!
> She also mentions a second kid.. Not sure where she's getting him from if she even is!
> 
> WHAT?!? This lady has been aggravating me all along and just driving me crazy! And this! This was the last straw!
> We will be reporting her for fraud/scamming.. But still! Oye vey! Never again will I sell a horned kid! Never!
> 
> http://sunnymeadowsanctuary.org/we-need-your-help-urgent/
> 
> I'm just in total shock over this whole thing!!


I would be RIPPED...and I mean ripped!! Definitely do not let this go...expose her mental need to be a "savior" so bad she makes it up....and makes out money wise too. :wallbang:
People!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good grief what a bunch of bs. I wouldn't be so nice as to refund her money, she is speading lies about you and how she is obtaining the buckling. I would straight up tell her you are reporting her, and the animal will not be released to her. Whether or not you are made to refund the money is another matter (I doubt you'll have to). Everything about what she is doing is illegal, and she needs to be put in her place. She has no right to be doing what she is doing. 
I hope you saves the emails from her as well, you'll need them.


----------



## kccjer

Sunny Meadow Animal Sanctuary We even asked for an adoption type receipt for him. Like we would do if we got him from a shelter.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ryann said:


> Has he been wethered? you could still sell him as a herdsire... my buck has horns because my moms buck has horns and they live together I bought Rebel Blue registered with horns so that he would not have a disadvantage against Buck (yes my moms bucks name is Buck)


I have horned goats....some I eat, some I don't...but it has nothing to do with horns or no horns. She is the type of person that has made me not trust or have anything to do with rescues of any sort. If I want an animal, I buy it.


----------



## kccjer

Wonder when she will figure out that she can ban us from the page??? LOL She must like all of you more than me cause she is deleting some of my comments but yours are all still there.


----------



## HerdQueen

Dang guys you post fast!


----------



## HerdQueen

Careful you may drive her to eat meat...


----------



## kccjer

Well, at least she'll have plenty of animals when that happens! hehe


----------



## anawhitfield

Y'all, please educate me: we've kept sheep and goats for almost 4 years and mainly used them for our own consumption (milk & meat) and we occasionally sell one here & there if we have more than we can handle.

Is there a financial benefit to selling horned or de-horned?
Is there a financial benefit to selling wethered or intact? Is it true that the wethered do not grow as big as the intact?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Commented. This lady is insane.


----------



## TDG-Farms

I posted as well, but again, if she can decide which ones actually get posted, I doubt mine will. Lucky this scum doesnt live near me.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I can't even reply to that last comment. Some people are beyond help.


----------



## goathiker

Hey, anyone know how to contact the licensing board? She's a 501c3 non-profit. She might need some .gov hassles.


----------



## kccjer

anawhitfield said:


> Y'all, please educate me: we've kept sheep and goats for almost 4 years and mainly used them for our own consumption (milk & meat) and we occasionally sell one here & there if we have more than we can handle.
> 
> Is there a financial benefit to selling horned or de-horned?
> Is there a financial benefit to selling wethered or intact? Is it true that the wethered do not grow as big as the intact?


I've never seen a financial benefit either way unless someone specifically requests it. Wethered will tend not to carry as much muscle as unwethered in later years. For the first year (give or take depending on the species) there isn't much different. Wethered will tend to grow taller.


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, I'm so irate for you that I've thrown myself into the pile on party. she is now saying there was an adoption agreement between you and her. the nerve. I'm so mad right now! this is just SOOOO wrong.

I've commented and reported her page as spam/scam.



anawhitfield said:


> Is there a financial benefit to selling horned or de-horned?
> Is there a financial benefit to selling wethered or intact? Is it true that the wethered do not grow as big as the intact?


dairy goats are typically sold dehorned. the horns can be a danger to udders, and most of the time don't fit in milking stands. dairy goats cannot be shown with horns on, so if you're looking to show a dairy goat, be sure you'll need them dehorned. some people like dehorned goats for safety reasons.

wethered goats don't tend to fetch a lot b/c their only job is eating weeds or keeping bucks company (unless they're trained for packing). you can't really make money off of them b/c they can't make milk or help make babies. in most cases, these are the ones sent for slaughter. intact males, depending on which pedigree, is worth more for the breeder as they can do a job.

hope that helps a bit and please anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong on any of the above counts....


----------



## COgoatLover25

She sounds like a very ignorant and twisted minded person.


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

^^ yep....like those animal hoarders you see on tv. thinking they're doing good for the animal by keeping it in a filthy cage. 

I have a feeling they're getting fairly antsy since we're all hounding them on their site and fb page.


----------



## goathiker

The face book page IS rather entertaining. I should have been in town an hour ago


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, you guys are great hounders lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Nubian_Nut

I think the greatest thing is that she has no idea you all are 100% caught up with the story and are all able to discuss it here. She has no idea who she's messing with. . .


----------



## NoahEm

I've reported her page as well. I'm completely speechless..... What a crook


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still

goathiker said:


> The face book page IS rather entertaining. I should have been in town an hour ago


Very entertaining......I just wish I could read the posts that have been deleted!!! LOL!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Shh...don't remind her that she can shut down the thread, you have to keep her on the defensive.


----------



## NoahEm

still said:


> Very entertaining......I just wish I could read the posts that have been deleted!!! LOL!


Same!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatieGranny

Did you get a screen shot of the website?


----------



## kccjer

I think MY comments are the only ones that have been deleted! LOL The first comment would have been number 6....right before the "I'm sure you'll delete quickly..." comment of mine. HAHA Basically just said it was BS that she wasn't rescuing...she was buying. And then she deleted another comment of mine that had to do with the goat being a companion...can't remember what it actually was...just that I had started it with "that's great..."


----------



## ThreeHavens

I've taken and saved screenshots if they are needed. 

Remember guys, speak the truth with love. She may be lying but we can be the better man here.


----------



## nchen7

this is getting nasty! we're going to have her crazy vegan friends step in and tell us how horrible we are b/c we have animals.....


----------



## kccjer

How do you take a screenshot??? I admit...I'm techno-challenged


----------



## kccjer

Actually, I don't think any of us have resorted to anything nasty. HER friends may start name calling. I'm actually pretty impressed with how calm she is and the fact that she is allowing the conversation to continue. Usually by this time I'm called all sorts of names and banned. LOL


----------



## HerdQueen

Ni one already did! Us horried farmers, growing food for the world.


----------



## Nubian_Nut

kccjer said:


> How do you take a screenshot??? I admit...I'm techno-challenged


Do you have a Mac or PC? On a Mac it's Shift+Command+Shift if you have a PC there should be a button near the top where the numbers are and it should say print screen. Hope that helps!


----------



## HerdQueen

I'm so proud of you Carmen! Not even all capitol letters!


----------



## still

kccjer said:


> Actually, I don't think any of us have resorted to anything nasty. HER friends may start name calling. I'm actually pretty impressed with how calm she is and the fact that she is allowing the conversation to continue. Usually by this time I'm called all sorts of names and banned. LOL


You are cracking me UP!!! LOL!! I agree.....I think it's "strange" that she is so calm. :thinking:


----------



## nchen7

HerdQueen said:


> Ni one already did! Us horried farmers, growing food for the world.


ugh...people like that make me SOOO mad. small minded vegans. can't stand them! farmers are the best. they should remember that next time they eat food!


----------



## HerdQueen

Has anyone seen the movie Hook with Robin Williams and Dustin Hoffman? This reminds me of the scene when Peter and Ruffio are going head to head while eating. "You rude, crude, chewed food, dude!".


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Nubian_Nut said:


> Do you have a Mac or PC? On a Mac it's Shift+Command+Shift if you have a PC there should be a button near the top where the numbers are and it should say print screen. Hope that helps!


On PC after you hit print screen it will save the screenshot to clipboard, then you have to open a program like Word or Paint and paste (control+V) the image. Mac will save a file to your desktop.


----------



## HerdQueen

I think this lady has consumed to much grass...


----------



## goathiker

:roll: So no one in the world doesn't buy imported food, BUT, they also live off the land far away from anyone? Cool, wonder how they do that? 


Alright, I have to get to town for feed. Have fun...


----------



## ksalvagno

Everyone remember to be respectful and polite on her site. It does not pay to be mean and nasty. You look like the bad guy when you do that.


----------



## GoatieGranny

Yes, it's good to be polite, I agree. 

This situation is so maddening. She is using people's heartstrings to build her barns.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Please don't insult vegans or vegetarians ... this isn't about them, this is an individual. It doesn't matter what she eats, what matters is she is tricking people.


----------



## farmchick897

Karen, you amaze me that day after day after day you reply to almost everyone's post and you are always SO nice and polite. Are you a real person? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

ksalvagno said:


> Everyone remember to be respectful and polite on her site. It does not pay to be mean and nasty. You look like the bad guy when you do that.


Yes, this. We have nothing to defend. Report the site and move on with grace. This isn't a battle.  Offer respect and it will eventually, even if not by her, be returned to you. We don't need this going ugly.


----------



## still

ThreeHavens said:


> Please don't insult vegans or vegetarians ... this isn't about them, this is an individual. It doesn't matter what she eats, what matters is she is tricking people.


Yeah I think the focus on her facebook page has turned into something different now.......hopefully it doesn't look like a bunch of people attacking an "animal rights activist" when the whole point was to catch her in her lie. I guess she can manipulate it that way by deleting posts too.


----------



## ksalvagno

farmchick897 said:


> Karen, you amaze me that day after day after day you reply to almost everyone's post and you are always SO nice and polite. Are you a real person?


 I try. I do have days where I don't feel like being nice. But as you get older you have learned a lot of lessons along the way.


----------



## ThreeHavens

still said:


> Yeah I think the focus on her facebook page has turned into something different now.......hopefully it doesn't look like a bunch of people attacking an "animal rights activist" when the whole point was to catch her in her lie. I guess she can manipulate it that way by deleting posts too.


We don't want her using our posts against us to prove us as "barbaric farmers" who are abusing her, and getting us kicked off of facebook or smearing our names.


----------



## nchen7

ThreeHavens said:


> Please don't insult vegans or vegetarians ... this isn't about them, this is an individual. It doesn't matter what she eats, what matters is she is tricking people.


sorry, it riles me up to see people posting false facts that lording over animals and profiting from them is outright inhumane and that the only humane way to live is for EVERYONE to be vegan (b/c people never profit off of other people in inhumane ways....). I don't care why you're vegan, but don't tell me that making money off of animals is inhumane. I just had to point out the error in their thinking.

I've made my last point on there...I will stop now.

oh, my bf made a funny comment that this person has probably never had this much fb traffic before today. lol


----------



## HerdQueen

Ni he is probably right! 

What got me wound up was its Skyla! We all know how kind and compassionate she is. I have had the privledge of meeting her in person, you should see the way she is with her animals. 

And food comes from farmers! And to demonize that! Ugh, food does not just magically appear in the grocery store!


----------



## Emzi00

*gets big girl panties on* :GAAH:


----------



## kccjer

You mean...food doesn't just show up at the grocery store? Wow! :dazed::ROFL: What is really sad is there are people that don't realize everything they buy for food is brought to them via a FARMER! Doesn't matter what it is. Actually, a lot of the other stuff they buy is there because of farmers too. 

I don't care if they are vegan. That is their choice. MY problem is that they are using Skyla's goat as an excuse to get money and lying about why they are purchasing him. They say they were up front about why....and I'm guessing they did tell her they needed a companion...just neglected to disclose the "we are a rescue and will be advertising for funds to take care of your 'abused' goat that we are adopting"


----------



## COgoatLover25

farmchick897 said:


> Karen, you amaze me that day after day after day you reply to almost everyone's post and you are always SO nice and polite. Are you a real person?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


That's what I was thinking ! You do such a good job Karen 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

I'm glad I just read a comment from someone saying they will not be donating to the rescue. 

but how is she now saying they have a spacious barn? does she have a barn or does she need funds to build a barn? I'm really confused..... I feel like a detective trying to get down to the read story b/c she's been reneging on her previous comments and changing her story.....


----------



## Emzi00

Carmen, I don't think it could be said any better, that was a nice post :applaud:

I don't care that she's vegan, nothing wrong with that. But THIS?! That's just wrong, and not just wrong, illegal. 

Skyla, good advice has been given, and you definitely have our support. :hug:


And hats off to Karen for being so awesome, thank you.


----------



## COgoatLover25

nchen7 said:


> I'm glad I just read a comment from someone saying they will not be donating to the rescue.
> 
> but how is she now saying they have a spacious barn? does she have a barn or does she need funds to build a barn? I'm really confused..... I feel like a detective trying to get down to the read story b/c she's been reneging on her previous comments and changing her story.....


As the old saying goes " people who change their story are most likely lying " lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

I'm tempted to sic my mother-in-law on her. Nobody wins that argument...


----------



## HerdQueen

I'm so tempted to call WMUR(local news station).


----------



## Chadwick

There is a saying in the timber trades, if you don't use it it will go away. If we didn't need trees we would cut them all down for land. The same with all food plant or animal, if there were not a need for goats lamb, beef they would not exist in the numbers that they do. If we didn't need horses, metal or anything else no one would make it their place to multiply or provide these things and we would not have them available to us at all.

I second that Karen is awesome!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm honestly touched at what a family the goatspot is to one another.


----------



## HerdQueen

Wonder what they do with all the eggs? I see they have a rooster, it they toss them because nthey don't eat them isn't that animal abuse?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> There is a saying in the timber trades, if you don't use it it will go away. If we didn't need trees we would cut them all down for land. The same with all food plant or animal, if there were not a need for goats lamb, beef they would not exist in the numbers that they do. If we didn't need horses, metal or anything else no one would make it their place to multiply or provide these things and we would not have them available to us at all.
> 
> I second that Karen is awesome!


No , I think you're like the 4th or 5th saying Karen is AWESOME but hey, at least we all agree lol 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## HerdQueen

:thankU:


goathiker said:


> I'm tempted to sic my mother-in-law on her. Nobody wins that argument...


Hahahaha, she must come from the same stock as mine!


----------



## Chadwick

I'm a slow typer, I would have seconded it, but by the time I got done everyone had pushed my second to a 15th vote!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> I'm a slow typer, I would have seconded it, but by the time I got done everyone had pushed my second to a 15th vote!!!


Lol... Too funny :ROFL:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, it's nice and cold outside. I'm going to take a run, and hopefully come back calm and collected.


----------



## kccjer

You better get up to speed Chad! LOL Haven't I seen a "trapper jack" on TGS? I'm thinking that's one of our people. But I could be wrong. Their FB page is OLD....so.... just a guess. But love seeing that post anyway


----------



## Chadwick

What's a trapper jack, in fact you totally lost me!


----------



## kccjer

Trapper Jack posted a comment on the FB page we are bombarding


----------



## Chadwick

I'm thinking she is lucky we are all spread out! If we were all down the street she would have a line out the sanctuary doors!


----------



## Chadwick

Link please


----------



## kccjer

Chadwick said:


> Link please


https://www.facebook.com/SunnyMeado...ffset=0&total_comments=87&notif_t=share_reply


----------



## still

I wonder why the "deadline" is April 15th??? That's when taxes are due right? LOL........she needs fundraising to pay her taxes I'll bet!


----------



## Chadwick

As an Irishman who feels injustice deeply I am more proud than ever to be on TGS! You guys are. Awesome!


----------



## kccjer

still said:


> I wonder why the "deadline" is April 15th??? That's when taxes are due right? LOL........she needs fundraising to pay her taxes I'll bet!


:ROFL: I was trying to figure that one out too. Never thought about taxes! I was trying to figure out if she thought they were going to be "slaughtered" that day. You know....goat nuggets. hehe


----------



## Nubian_Nut

I'm sure she's saying deadline trying to "scare" people into donating. Hopefully your comments have shed some light on who she really is.


----------



## still

kccjer said:


> :rofl: I was trying to figure that one out too. Never thought about taxes! I was trying to figure out if she thought they were going to be "slaughtered" that day. You know....goat nuggets. Hehe


lol!!


----------



## kccjer

Well, she finally got tired of us and now wants us to email so she can respond individually....where's the fun in that?


----------



## Emzi00

I know, right?! :lol: I'm not happy about all this.


----------



## still

kccjer said:


> Well, she finally got tired of us and now wants us to email so she can respond individually....where's the fun in that?


That's probably when you'll get the "real" responses and her two cents! LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

I'll take her two cents any day, if it means that she'll realize what she is doing is wrong, and she'll stop lying.


----------



## Chadwick

I dont use face book it took me forever to figure out how that was going, up or down!

On another note, I saw what I am assuming was 80s makeup on one Emma!


----------



## Emzi00

I told y'all I could pull off the 80s look.


----------



## farmchick897

Good job calling her out! Stinks for her she picked a buckling to buy from a Goat spot member. 
I still am not sure if I believe Karen is real, I may need many more decades of experience or I'm getting the wrong experiences. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha, nice hair too!


----------



## nchen7

she just wants us to email instead of posting it all online b/c everything that we've typed makes her look really bad. too bad we didn't post all of those things to her event page. although, the ppl who get her events page get her postings from that main page too.


----------



## HerdQueen

I posted on her event page she deleted it!


----------



## nchen7

truth always comes out. I hope Skyla reports her to the feds. she'll have REAL trouble then!


----------



## Chadwick

I sent her this by email

Boy did you screw the pooch! I bet you had no idea how well goat loving people stick together did ya? I have worked for non profit organizations for over ten years and you really want to give all the goat money back, because there are strict laws governing donations and donation solicitation. Even if you were doing everything perfectly, the fact that you used a picture of a goat that you are buying and was not headed for slaughter breeches the laws that oversee donations and solicitation of. In the case that Facebook is not the end of your troubles with the lie that started all this, government agencies will probably see this story and you will need to prove every dollar of all your donations is just especially this goat solicitation. That's my advice, I am not going to call you names but I do agree with everyone else that this looks and likely is repulsive.


----------



## nchen7

very well said Chad. hope she smartens up!

we got your back Skyla!!


----------



## Emzi00

I sent her an email too. Don't worry, I was polite and respectful. Kinda..... as polite and respectful as you can be while still getting the point across.. :lol:


----------



## kccjer

She just posted that she is going to contact Skyla ASAP...wonder what she'll say? LOL Better be an apology.


----------



## Emzi00

Man, this lady irks me! I hope she apologizes to Skyla.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Good email Chad. I did a single post and could probably spend the rest of the day posing and being mean but my God, this lady is getting a viral pounding the likes never seen before. She fully deserves it but I figure, one post was enough from me. Most of the time I can find the good side in peoples mistakes but in this case, I cant. Her lies and actions throw doubt onto everything she does. On one hand, you would like to say, well she helps and rescues poor animals. But on the other, does she? Or does she defraud donors with every animal? Does she do this just to make money? Hell, are the animals she pretends to rescue still there? Or have they been sent to the sales? How can one thing she says be taken as truth? If someone can go this low, is there a limit to how far she has gone in the past?


----------



## Chadwick

Dave I was particularly happy with your post! I had to use the camps Facebook to see it so you can see why I didn't post, Girl Scouts might have something to say about me using their stuff to lambast!

I am the same I usually try to find an excuse for the person in my head, but this was just wrong! My sense of injustice and fighting against is strong so...... I try to take the legal and calm side to avoid the other end of the spectrum!


----------



## kccjer

Ok...so maybe I should KNOW who you all are but...who is Julie Sarver? And...Sherry Girard Sanford?


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Carmen, you don't know these things? :slapfloor:


----------



## kccjer

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Carmen, you don't know these things? :slapfloor:


I'm as behind as Chad is! :crazy:


----------



## Chadwick

I know right I knew who Dave was because of the picture! And Emma because of well Emma! And recognized Carmen's horse!


----------



## Chadwick

Hey! Hehehe


----------



## kccjer

Exactly! I know who Laura and Erika are. Not sure on Emily....


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Chad, that's nice :lol:


----------



## still

Everyone is cracking me up!! LOL!!


----------



## nchen7

i'm assuming everyone guessed who I was....not too many "Ni Chen"s floating around out there.... lol


----------



## NoahEm

I am Emily  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Well, at least I'm not behind. Hi Emily


----------



## NoahEm

Sorry I couldn't help myself. I was getting so upset reading all this! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah we could pick you out of a crowd Ni!


----------



## HerdQueen

She had better be nice to Skyla! Or I will have a conniption fit!


----------



## ksalvagno

Thanks guys! I really appreciate it.


----------



## NubianFan

Wow, just Wow,... I don't have facebook, and never will so I couldn't respond to her, but what a piece of work. So Sorry Skyla that this happened to you. I would not give her the buckling and I would turn her in to anyone you can for fraud misuse of rescue funds and for using your picture without permission.


----------



## SlapHappy

kccjer said:


> I said: What BS. YOU contacted the farm and requested to buy that buckling WITH HORNS. The outcome for goats with horns is NOT always slaughter&#8230;there are many people that leave horns. I can appreciate your efforts but at least tell the truth and be honest.


A friend gave me my doelings that I got today and I was thrilled that they were not dehorned.

I know many people say it is a must but I like how they look w/ horns. I will just be careful; that's all.

I would definitely report that woman for fraud.


----------



## SlapHappy

GoatieGranny said:


> I agree with the others. If you still have him, I would give her the money back...after taking pictures of her check... and tell her why you are doing returning the money. Then I would report her to the police for the scam artist she is, and call the newspaper and news channel in your area. Radio, too. She is a liar and a fraud, she is not to be trusted!
> 
> If she already has the kid, I would call the police and tell them what happened. Ask them for an escort to return the money and pick up the kid. I don't know if they will do it, but I would get him back if you can.
> 
> You can also go on the offensive and question why she would purchase an animal if she doesn't have the shelter or means to take care of him.


Yes. I would get the police involved to get my goat back. She does not sounds like she would be a good owner.


----------



## SlapHappy

kccjer said:


> Left a comment on her FB page also. https://www.facebook.com/SunnyMeadowSanctuary
> 
> And, there's a pic of another goat with yours. Is she using YOUR pic? That is illegal too....


I left a comment on her FB page too warning people that she is a fraud. LOL


----------



## kccjer

SlapHappy said:


> I left a comment on her FB page too warning people that she is a fraud. LOL


Well...at least I don't have to ask who Anna is! LOL


----------



## SlapHappy

ThreeHavens said:


> I may report her page as well for fraud.


I just did.

For anyone who wants to also look close to the top where is says LIKE, FOLLOW, MESSAGE there is a little cog wheel with an arrow, click on that. Then click on REPORT PAGE. then follow the prompts.


----------



## Chadwick

You know her head is spinning right now! Who would guess that the wrath of goat lovers could get called on ya! I never would have considered it before now!

She must be thinking "what just happened?"


----------



## HerdQueen

She tried to pull the mohair over our eyes!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh that's a pun for the books!


----------



## kccjer

And....who is Christy Bell??? Sigh....I'll never keep you all straight...


----------



## NubianFan

kccjer said:


> And....who is Christy Bell??? Sigh....I'll never keep you all straight...


My Grandma........... is she back from the dead facebooking? Shame on you lady for frauding people and making my granny have to come get on to you. You are gonna get it now.....


----------



## Chadwick

This is why I used my childhood nickname all it is is add a wick!


----------



## Mamaboyd

Geesh, what a scammer. I know many "legit" rescue agencies up here, and we have gotten alot of our pets through rescues, but they get their animals from auctions or places that actually have neglected animals etc. They would never ever act like this woman does. I noticed she kept avoiding commenting on the actual responses to her that she was a fraud etc. She didn't deny it or argue it. I would give her the money back , tell her that you have the right as she doesn't have adequate housing for it as per her request for donations for building a barn etc. You have the right to change your mind if you are not comfortable with where your goat is going. call the police and contact the news letting everyone know just what a fraud she is!


----------



## NubianFan

I actually think contacting the media is a really good idea


----------



## Chadwick

Uh oh, momma B is in a way watch out!


----------



## Chadwick

Herd queen!


----------



## Mamaboyd

lol, I am grumpy and tired from waiting for my girls to kid lol. I am a big advocate for rescue agencies, if they are on the up and up. Our horses came from rescues, and the people running it are nothing like this lady. It sickens me to see how people can twist things around. I have not been FB since November partly due to too much drama on it...but I may just have to sneak my way back on and give this woman an earful lolol


----------



## HerdQueen

I tell ya I wish someone would have rescued that chicken before it got smothered in that terrible BBQ season and ended up on my plate. That was terrible!

Skyla I think we are all anxious to hear she was nice to you!


----------



## Chadwick

This was the third time I have seen a Facebook page! I never saw the draw of it.


----------



## Emzi00

Terribly delicious :yum: Sorry..... :lol:


----------



## HerdQueen

I reported it to WMUR, I'm waiting to hear back!


----------



## Mamaboyd

after awhile, it gets too hard to keep up with everything on fb, gosh I wasted more time on that darn thing lol. If people want to see how I am doing, email,call or text me instead of doing everything in public for all to see, lol. That is why I stay away from it, it's not personal anymore.


----------



## kccjer

What's WMUR?


----------



## NubianFan

I got mad once because a so called "horse rescue" set up at our local tractor supply. There horses feet weren't cared for and they had open sores, I thought maybe they had just "rescued" them and that they hadn't had time to heal or get a farrier to trim them. So I asked them how long they had them, one of them they said they had for 3 years the other for a year and a half. They were selling pony rides and pictures and it had more of a carnival feel than a rescue feel. I noticed TSC never invited them back either. Our local TSC is always having animal rescues or charities in to raise money. I think the management at TSC saw what I did and realized they weren't a rescue. I even asked what they wanted to adopt one of the horses becasue I just wanted to get it out of there and they quoted me a price much higher than what a well broke registered horse would bring at that time. I really feel it was just a scam.


----------



## HerdQueen

WMUR is the local news station


----------



## HerdQueen

Lol


----------



## NubianFan

Mom wanted to get a shirt that said "I make room for all God's Creatures, right next to my mashed potatoes"


----------



## GoatieGranny

There is a place on the Sunny Meadow Animal Sanctuary FB page where you can give a review by clicking on stars 1 through 5. Ready, set, GO!

https://www.facebook.com/SunnyMeadowSanctuary


----------



## kccjer

It won't let me rate it


----------



## Chadwick

Me neither


----------



## ETDairygoats

Skyla, has she emailed back yet?


----------



## SlapHappy

GoatieGranny said:


> Did you get a screen shot of the website?


Good idea.

Evidence.


----------



## nchen7

I'm trying really hard not to respond to the last guy who's saying breeding animals is violent. I guess we as humans also shouldn't breed b/c it's too violent? and wild animals shouldn't breed either? fools the lot of them.


----------



## Emzi00

Would it be bad if I responded to him? :chin:


----------



## SlapHappy

kccjer said:


> Well...at least I don't have to ask who Anna is! LOL


LOL That's right.


----------



## NubianFan

Tell him if it is violent he is obviously doing it wrong...


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Tell him if it is violent he is obviously doing it wrong...


Lol, good point Leslie 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## HerdQueen

City slickers...


----------



## SlapHappy

HerdQueen said:


> WMUR is the local news station


That would be awesome! LOL


----------



## HerdQueen

He obviously has never seen goats breed! My bucks put on cologne, serenade, blow kisses, and share their grain.


----------



## Emzi00

I bit the bullet. :|


----------



## kccjer

"Sir"????? :ROFL: How polite can you get???


----------



## GoatieGranny

She must have disabled the rating/review button.


----------



## SlapHappy

HerdQueen said:


> He obviously has never seen goats breed! My bucks put on cologne, serenade, blow kisses, and share their grain.


"Using animals as breeders is no less violent"

I should say something like I am very gentle with my buck when I breed with him. :-o:ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, pretty polite. If we're going to have a rational conversation, we may at least show some respect so they'll actually listen. :shrug: Actually, I just decided to be nice today.  :lol:


----------



## still

NubianFan said:


> Tell him if it is violent he is obviously doing it wrong...


Lol!!!!! I'm laughing out loud right now!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HerdQueen

Lol sir. Emma I give you credit it was WAY more polite then what I was thinking.


----------



## HerdQueen

slaphappy said:


> "using animals as breeders is no less violent"
> 
> i should say something like i am very gentle with my buck when i breed with him. :-o:rofl:


hahahahaha


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, O Skyla, where art thou?


----------



## nchen7

she's at work maybe?

good response Emma. 

I'm not sure why breeding an animal is violent? should everyone not breed if that's the case b/c really.....they're just doing what "nature" intended! we just pick who their mate is!

weirdo PETA people. talk about eating veggies b/c it doesn't kill anything with a face, but I'm pretty sure last time I was taking care of veggies, I was ripping and squishing all the caterpillars I could find...none of those people talk about the genocide of those fuzzy baby butterflies!


----------



## oakshirefarms

Seems I have walked into the tale end of the storm here and have to say I am utterly appalled. It sickens me that people would go to this length to steal money from folks. I am sure [unfortunately] that there are enough animals out there that could really use help that this 'woman' did not need to take advantage of you and your farm in such a manner. It is 'people' like this who just elicit a visceral response from me. 

It is amazing to see the folk here coming together to defend and rectify this situation, while supporting you 110%. Stand strong and don't back down a bit, this 'woman' deserves every ounce of what she has sown.


----------



## NoahEm

I've never been more proud to be a member of TGS. You all are awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I got an email back from the lady, I can forward it to anyone who wants to see it via email.


----------



## nchen7

is it juicy enough to forward? was she mean? now I'm curious, but I dont' want to get more mad!


----------



## Emzi00

Not really mean, but she sorta shrugged it off. Getting me a little PO'd...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow guys! Lol!
I never really meant for this to get quite so out of hand... I just needed to vent this morning after finding that...

As to the pictures... I have been emailing her some every now and then.. So she didn't take them from my site... 
She did email me... My dad will be talking with her tomorrow... I'm just a stating out of this now lol!

I do have screen shots of her blog post that I took this AM, but that is it.. 
I'm not on FB so can only see limited comments there..

Thank you all for the support.. It means a great deal to me that y'all care :grouphug:


----------



## nchen7

we're here for you Skyla. I think someone has saved screen shots of the FB comments, so if you want them I'm sure someone can send them to you (I can if you want to see).


----------



## HerdQueen

Skyla, you would not have a problem selling him as a horned buck. I could have sold Howie many times over.


----------



## nchen7

and Emma, not good that she shrugged it off. means she's done this before. hope the authorities get wind of this....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you all.

Not sure if I will need screen shots of the comments on FB... If she were to change her site I have proof of what it was..

I just don't see much with horns actually selling around here.. I always see them sitting on CL forever... 

Oh well.. What's done is done..


----------



## HerdQueen

But are they registered from good stock like your animals?


----------



## GoatieGranny

I'm glad she emailed you. She needs to make this right and stop using innocent people and animals to further her bank account. I hope she has learned a lesson today and can grow to be a better person following this error in her judgement. I hope this has been a one time deal and isn't her normal way of acquiring her animals and finances. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HerdQueen said:


> But are they registered from good stock like your animals?


Probably not lol!

I could still disbud him now if I really wanted he has teeny horns


----------



## HerdQueen

Did she apologize? Because she owes you an apology.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HerdQueen said:


> Did she apologize? Because she owes you an apology.


Sorta...


----------



## HerdQueen

I would disbud him then and not even worry about it.


----------



## nchen7

if I were you, I'd return the money and disbud him. tell her the sale is now null and void b/c of all of this and you will be reporting her to the authorities. this is just plain wrong on her part. 

sorry you got caught up in all of this. :hug:


----------



## HerdQueen

Skyla I'm sorry she did this! You don't deserve it! And she can't even give you a proper apology


----------



## HerdQueen

Because I'm rotten I would disbud him and send her pictures


----------



## still

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wow guys! Lol!
> I never really meant for this to get quite so out of hand... I just needed to vent this morning after finding that...
> 
> As to the pictures... I have been emailing her some every now and then.. So she didn't take them from my site...
> She did email me... My dad will be talking with her tomorrow... I'm just a stating out of this now lol!
> 
> I do have screen shots of her blog post that I took this AM, but that is it..
> I'm not on FB so can only see limited comments there..
> 
> Thank you all for the support.. It means a great deal to me that y'all care :grouphug:


I'm proud of you by the way you are handling this whole situation!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks..  It's all a jumbled mess up inside me though! LOL!


----------



## NubianFan

I just couldn't sell him to her after the way she has acted, I would take it as totally betraying my trust and hurting my good name and reputation. I would keep him til he was a frail old goat with a walker before I would sell him to her.


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry so behind here but I will say one animal is kind of violent in love, that's chickens, they are a violent breeder! But that's natural so...


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, Skyla, for the record, I'm going crazy too.


----------



## Mamaboyd

Chadwick said:


> Sorry so behind here but I will say one animal is kind of violent in love, that's chickens, they are a violent breeder! But that's natural so...


Always lots of feather pulling and horrible squawks lolol


----------



## DMSMBoers

Im so sorry Skyla, some ppl only care about their own agenda an don't care who gets hurt in the process.


----------



## Emzi00

Golly, I'm still seething..... not like before, but still livid. Man, this is just wrong on so many levels!


----------



## goathiker

Nature it's self is violent. That's just the way it is. 

Our breeding goats aren't being chased by coyotes and spending their lives hiding and running. They never have to make to choice of trying to stay with their kids and be killed or flee and lose their kids for the year. They don't have to live off of tree bark and snow in the winter. An injury isn't a death sentence.

People who think nature is all gentle wild animals happily skipping through the forest haven't spent much time out there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you all 

Oh Emma trust me I know


----------



## Chadwick

One thing I have learned in life Skyla, is to fall on the truth, when others are speaking lies about you, you know what the truth is and be secure in what you know the truth is. Live in what you know is right and let others walk their chosen path. As long as you are happy with the path you have chosen that is all that matters.


----------



## kccjer

Skyla, what she did was just wrong. She lied to you and is lying to everyone she has asked to donate. You were in the right


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys :hug: 
I agree.. She was/is wrong.. But there is nothing I can do to change her... And what's done is done...


----------



## Nubian_Nut

You have handled this so well. I agree with the others, void the sale, give her the money back and sell him to someone else. Just ridiculous that you had to go through this. I know we don't even know each other, yet I'm angry this happened to you!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

goathiker said:


> Nature it's self is violent. That's just the way it is.
> 
> Our breeding goats aren't being chased by coyotes and spending their lives hiding and running. They never have to make to choice of trying to stay with their kids and be killed or flee and lose their kids for the year. They don't have to live off of tree bark and snow in the winter. An injury isn't a death sentence.
> 
> People who think nature is all gentle wild animals happily skipping through the forest haven't spent much time out there.


That's like me and my mom like to say ... when done right, life in captivity can be better than life in the wild in at least some ways. They don't have to fear for their lives constantly. They can relax, and play. They don't have to face starvation. They can experience the very special bond between man and animal - that loyalty and love. And with room to roam, things to jump on, and a job to do, they truly can be happy!

Heck I know when my goats have escaped they only made it as far as the feed room, lol!!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Nubian_Nut said:


> You have handled this so well. I agree with the others, void the sale, give her the money back and sell him to someone else. Just ridiculous that you had to go through this. I know we don't even know each other, yet I'm angry this happened to you!!


Id not trust for the animal to be clean if you took it back. Rescue places in general dont understand the common diseases of any of the animals they save. Things like CAE and CL, I would bet would be things this lady has never heard of and less likely she would care. Real rescue places are good but they focus on the rescue of the single animal without any knowledge of the danger to the many they already have. That and most are hoarders who are ill equipped and/or funded to take care of them correctly.

In this case, it might be wise just to walk away and never think about this lady again.


----------



## HerdQueen

At least animals can run away, imagine all those poor plants rooted in the ground cant escape being eaten...


----------



## goathiker

She doesn't have the buckling yet. She was to pick him up tomorrow...


----------



## Trickyroo

Geez Skyla , I had no idea ! Im gone for a bit and you get yourself into all kinds of trouble , don't you :tears:
This lady sounds like she is out on a day pass for sure ! :hammer::hammer::hammer:
Dont refund her money , tell her your donating it to a animal rescue group for horned goats. 
Then tell her to go bite into a pork loin :drool::drool::drool:
If I had FB I would have some fun with this lug nut :crazy: but unfortunately I don't. :sigh: 
But it would be something like this to push me over the edge and join 
FB :type:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Pathetic is what it is...and the guy saying "If you read your bible"....well to him I'd say..."yeah, it says that God HIMSELF said we could eat 'em....and they were sacrificed to Him...." :doh:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I just went into "conceal don't feel" mode and walked away. No facebook comments for me, gets too nasty. I do have screenshots if Skyla needs them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Danielle, the FB screen shots would be helpful


----------



## goathiker

Especially since she just deleted everything...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Especially since she just deleted everything...


Yah I saw that.. 
She has it up on her website still though..


----------



## HerdQueen

She must have been getting a lot of emails asking what all that was about.


----------



## SlapHappy

goathiker said:


> Especially since she just deleted everything...


Everything accept her lies. She still has the untruthful story about the poor goats who were not dehorned and are not useful. 

What a trip.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, she put that part back.


----------



## SlapHappy

There are a couple of really bad reviews though.


----------



## goathiker

I don't think she can delete those. She also can't erase all the people who saw it, even if they didn't comment.


----------



## SlapHappy

goathiker said:


> I don't think she can delete those. She also can't erase all the people who saw it, even if they didn't comment.


I wish I could figure out a way to post a review.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Oh boy...I found this gem from their explanation post:



> One of the chickens rescued has no feathers around her neck because she was genetically modified to make it easier for her neck to be cut.


Yes...selective breeding is now the same thing as genetic modification... :wallbang: :wallbang: :wallbang:


----------



## goathiker

Umm, Turkens are like ancient. They're from Romania and live just fine with other chickens. I copied the whole thing for everyone.

This is Alexa. I run the page for Helen & Steve because they're too busy making the animals comfortable. 

I've had to cancel the event I created for saving the baby goats because comments were made there that we were not aware of. 

There were additional comments made on other posts, alleging that Helen & Steve are running a scam. Anyone who has met them and/or been to the sanctuary knows what nonsense that accusation is. Helen & Steve are among the nicest people I have ever met. The animals they take care of are well-fed and well-kept. 

Our fundraising is usually limited to twice-a-year events where a plea is made via our newsletter. I copy it word-for-word and post it here. (Money is accepted year-round, if anyone wants to donate but doesn't want to wait.)

At times, Helen & Steve hear about an animal who needs a home and do additional fundraising to see if we can get a barn built, fences put up, etc., so that the new animal will have a safe place to spend the night. 

On other occasions, they seek out an animal to try to bring comfort to an animal already at the sanctuary. One of the chickens rescued has no feathers around her neck because she was genetically modified to make it easier for her neck to be cut. Other chickens didn't recognize her, so the sanctuary sought out a similar chicken. When we rescued a young cow, we sought out another because cows are social creatures and would be miserable alone. 

Recently, the sanctuary rescued a goat who gave birth. To make that baby feel comfortable, Helen & Steve found other baby goats of a similar breed. One of them was for sale, so the decision was made to adopt him. This caused some people to think that the sanctuary is a scam. I'm sure that everyone who's met them knows better. 

This goat, like every other animal at Sunny Meadow, will be loved and well-cared for.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

>_< I can feel steam coming from my ears!!


----------



## SlapHappy

goathiker said:


> Umm, Turkens are like ancient. They're from Romania and live just fine with other chickens. I copied the whole thing for everyone.
> 
> This is Alexa. I run the page for Helen & Steve because they're too busy making the animals comfortable.
> 
> I've had to cancel the event I created for saving the baby goats because comments were made there that we were not aware of.
> 
> There were additional comments made on other posts, alleging that Helen & Steve are running a scam. Anyone who has met them and/or been to the sanctuary knows what nonsense that accusation is. Helen & Steve are among the nicest people I have ever met. The animals they take care of are well-fed and well-kept.
> 
> Our fundraising is usually limited to twice-a-year events where a plea is made via our newsletter. I copy it word-for-word and post it here. (Money is accepted year-round, if anyone wants to donate but doesn't want to wait.)
> 
> At times, Helen & Steve hear about an animal who needs a home and do additional fundraising to see if we can get a barn built, fences put up, etc., so that the new animal will have a safe place to spend the night.
> 
> On other occasions, they seek out an animal to try to bring comfort to an animal already at the sanctuary. One of the chickens rescued has no feathers around her neck because she was genetically modified to make it easier for her neck to be cut.* Other chickens didn't recognize her*, so the sanctuary sought out a similar chicken. When we rescued a young cow, we sought out another because cows are social creatures and would be miserable alone.
> 
> Recently, the sanctuary rescued a goat who gave birth. To make that baby feel comfortable, Helen & Steve found other baby goats of a similar breed. One of them was for sale, so the decision was made to adopt him. This caused some people to think that the sanctuary is a scam. I'm sure that everyone who's met them knows better.
> 
> This goat, like every other animal at Sunny Meadow, will be loved and well-cared for.


You cannot introduce *any* new chicken to an already established flock. She is lucky the other birds didn't kill it. You have to put them in a cage or something, close the the birds and let them get use to it. Then they will establish a pecking order w/ the new bird. It is very risky and you have to be very careful.

From posts that I keep seeing; these people don't seem to know what they are doing. They need to know more about the breeds they are caring for.

I admit that I am new to raising goats and only had my birds for 3 years but that is why I have joined the forum. I want to learn all I can. I also listen to other breeders.


----------



## LamanchaAcres

"From posts that I keep seeing; these people don't seem to know what they are doing."

Ya.... Im reading some of their other posts and i am thinking the same thing.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know.. It's a 'do I laugh or cry' kinda thing :laugh:


----------



## TDG-Farms

NyGoatMom said:


> Pathetic is what it is...and the guy saying "If you read your bible"....well to him I'd say..."yeah, it says that God HIMSELF said we could eat 'em....and they were sacrificed to Him...." :doh:


If God didnt want us to eat animals, he wouldnt of made them so tasty


----------



## COgoatLover25

TDG-Farms said:


> If God didnt want us to eat animals, he wouldnt of made them so tasty


Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## TDG-Farms

I like the pig one best.

If God didnt want us to eat pigs, he shouldnt of made em taste like bacon!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pigs...mmmmmmmmmmm bacon!!!
Lol, I love pigs if not only for their taste 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Did I mention I like pork chops too ? 
 hehe


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I read your comment on the FB page Dave THUMBS UP to you !!!!! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

:GAAH: I think I might punch a wall!!! :hair: Grrrrrrrr......:wallbang:


----------



## nchen7

I'm seething! how can they just delete it and try to make these ppl sound awesome?!?!?! so mad right now. glad Danielle has the screen shots, and looks like damage has already been done considering they had to cancel the event. so I guess we did do something good.

I really really hope these guys get dinged by the feds for this fraud. this just isn't right. argh. people make me sooooo mad!


----------



## HerdQueen

So I'm blocked from having contact at all.


----------



## nchen7

so mad I'm reviewing her page. she can't take those down. fools.


----------



## nchen7

WHAT? did you hear back from the news station?


----------



## HerdQueen

I have not. I even sent them links, but they deleted everything so now I look like lunatic. Touché Sunny Meadow touché.


----------



## kccjer

I'm blocked from doing anything on the page too. Ni...how on earth did you manage to post a review? I was able to comment on the reviews...


----------



## nchen7

just go to the site and there's a review section. I dunno.....I saw they took down all the comments then posted that BS, so i put a review. you can't type it in and write a review yourselves?

it's fine. i don't mind being seen as a crazy.


----------



## HerdQueen

Carmen that's all I can do too.


----------



## HerdQueen

And like their page. No thanks


----------



## HerdQueen

I can read the reviews, but post one.


----------



## HerdQueen

I'm crushed does this mean they don't want to be friends?


----------



## nchen7

LOL!!! i think friend status was all but gone sometime yesterday when we were bombarding them! lol


----------



## HerdQueen

And like their page. No thanks


----------



## nchen7

yea, no way. I'm glad i got the review in there before getting banned. at least that 1 star will be there for all to see. silly people.


----------



## HerdQueen

Oh gosh I was reading rescue stories. I don't think I can take any more!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ they are something else aren't they!?


----------



## HerdQueen

I really don't think they rescued a single one of those animals! Oh and that Alexa! She steams me right up! Ugh she is nthe one that writes all those fairy tales


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I don't believe them at all! 

I should be getting my new milk stand via UPS today.. I told my Dad I hope it comes while she's here!


----------



## kccjer

Well, at least we cancelled their fund raiser....for now. I like that they say it was cancelled because of comments "they didn't know had been posted" LMAO They were commenting right back to us! What a piece of work. Guess it's time for us to all go back to our poor abused critters...with or without horns....


----------



## Chadwick

If you have been to a rescue facility for farm animals, you don't find the fanciest breeds, the best conformation, or even all well looking animals. Usually you can say to yourself, yeah I would cull that too, or, if this is him now how bad was he when he got here, that type of thing. Everything they have is animals that no one in their right mind would cull, or sell for meat. They are there for people who want to feel like they help animals to assuage their feelings of vegan high ground, I would bet their volunteers and clients would freak out if they had an animal in trouble. Some things are too gross or icky to make you feel good.


----------



## HerdQueen

I am now accepting donations of money or volunteer work. My goats are forced to consume plants that grow from the filthy earth. The ducks root through the mud in search of worms. And the GEESE they beg anyone that pulls in the driveway for the smallest nibble of bread. If you or any of your friends have money burning a hole straight through your pocket please send it to me!

I accept elbow grease, sweat off the brow, cash, check and of course PayPal.


----------



## nchen7

she's still showing up?!?! after all of this, she has the gall to show up?!?!!??! i want to be there with a pitchfork and torches!

it's too much. ok, i made my last response to their post:

@Sarah, did you post on your website/fb page that you were rescuing said purchased animals? As animal rescuers I would think that you are able to distinguish between animals purchased from a breeder vs rescued animals from a neglected/abused situation. Whether it be dogs or goats, it applies the same. This animal sanctuary PURCHASED said goat directly from a breeder and requested his horns be intact, then made a plea for donors to provide money for housing so they can keep this "rescued" buckling. The scam isn't that they're taking money and spending it on themselves, it's they're lying to the public on where the animals are coming to obtain donations. The assumption that the buckling was headed to the slaughterhouse is just that - an assumption, not fact.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what my mom said :lol: my mom thinks she won't show up, but she emailed me again and said she was... So we'll see if she does or not... I'm sure she will...


----------



## farmchick897

So do I have this straight? The OP is going to sell the baby goat to her anyway?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HerdQueen

Skyla, you mean the apparatus that locks their head?


----------



## Chadwick

Headed out today to see if any angoras need rescue, these angoras are being forced to live at a place that does not have even one Chadwick, I ask are those the type of conditions you would want an angora in....I think not! If you have any angoras that have been kept in areas where they cannot get free choice loose Chadwicks please contact me, together we can get them cuddles with me! It's a lot of work but we have to pull together for the cha......I mean angoras.... Yeah the angoras that's it.


----------



## HerdQueen

Gasp no Chadwick's! Deplorable! Good luck in your rescue efforts! Keep us posted.


----------



## kccjer

HOLY! did you read the comment about buying ducks!! :ROFL: ", we also bought some female ducks for our male ducks so the males would stop fighting (no breeding though) " How in the world do you STOP ducks from breeding????? Really???


----------



## nchen7

some people are too much. i think all these animal rescue weirdos need to work at a real farm in a 3rd world country. 

Chad, safe travels and hope you find some angoras to rescue! lol


----------



## HerdQueen

I just noticed that too Carmen! Poor ducks, these crazy humans won't even let them get some lovin.


----------



## kccjer

Awww...you know what else? My dear daughter is just as concerned as I am about how they conduct business! She is very eloquent also (if I do say so myself) :ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

THEY TOOK DOWN THEIR POST AGAIN! the one where that Alexa person wrote about how they're not a scam. crazy people!


----------



## DMSMBoers

I wonder, I was looking at the pics of the horse an couldn't see a tattoo? All horses that come from the BLM have a tattoo on their necks? Is it there an the angles of the pics make it were you cant see it?


----------



## COgoatLover25

DMSMBoers said:


> I wonder, I was looking at the pics of the horse an couldn't see a tattoo? All horses that come from the BLM have a tattoo on their necks? Is it there an the angles of the pics make it were you cant see it?


Funny...that's what I was thinking

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Mamaboyd

Did I read on there that they said something about getting a donation receipt? Donation means that the animal was donated to them and not sold to them. Also, alot of times, if someone is trying to find a home for their animal via a rescue etc., there is a surrender fee that the original owner pays to the rescue...so this lady didn't rescue the goat like she claimed, a good rescue would ask for a surrender fee to help cover costs, but instead she bought the goat. Maybe I just haven't had enough caffeine in me yet lol:coffee2:


----------



## kccjer

I had wondered the same thing about the BLM horse. But none of the pics have an angle where you can see. You notice that none of their pics are close ups? Except for the goats.


----------



## Chadwick

What is BLM?


----------



## Trickyroo

HerdQueen said:


> I'm crushed does this mean they don't want to be friends?


I guess she "unfriended" you :crazy:


----------



## kccjer

Chadwick said:


> What is BLM?


Bureau of Land Management.

There is absolutely NO story on Cisco either that I can find. Just a pic that says this is Cisco, our rescued BLM wild mustang. I'm doubting that he actually is a mustang, or at least not a BLM mustang.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> What is BLM?


Bureau of Land Management , the people who gather up wild horses

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Ahh, like mustangs and the island breeds, ok


----------



## DMSMBoers

Chadwick said:


> What is BLM?


 Bureau of Land Management.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, I know where none of my money is going.....ever..... :lol:


----------



## DMSMBoers

Its hard to say. There is one pic of him that makes me think he is atleast a Mustang. Its hard to tell on some of them. You have ones that scream Im a Mustang straight off the open range an others don't. That's why Id like to see a pic of his neck.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Funny, they still have the topic of the goats not the "events" but still a picture of the goat and everything.
I'm on a mobile device so I just went to their page and went down to the bottom of it and pushed more posts and then went all the way down again and pushed show more.


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

and, I was looking at pictures of their goats. the big buck/wether they have pictured (think he's alpine) started off with big horns, but they've grown out to be skinny and weird..... not providing proper food maybe?


----------



## Chadwick

I can't wait to find out if she shows up!


----------



## Chadwick

And is she allowed to take the kid?


----------



## Mamaboyd

safe travels today Chadwick, when you go to see the goats


----------



## Chadwick

One hour till leave the house time, I am walking the walls


----------



## Mamaboyd

walking or climbing the walls? lolol.


----------



## CritterCarnival

I'm sorry, but if that...person...shows up for the goat, I would hand her a check or money order for the purchase price and send her away. There is NOTHING she can do about that, as long as you give her her money back she has to accept your decision.

DO NOT GIVE HER CASH, give her something that has to clear a bank somewhere so you have proof she got her money back.


----------



## kccjer

Hurry before she deletes it!! LOL Don't know who this guy is but I like him!! Neil Arthur Papamechail Forgot the link! https://www.facebook.com/Alexa1018/...offset=0&total_comments=3&notif_t=share_reply


----------



## NubianFan

Lol


----------



## Nubian_Nut

About Cisco, she definitely "saved" him just before they gave him that nasty tattoo! She's such a hero!!


*Okay, I can't type anymore, laughing too hard at that* :slapfloor:


----------



## Mamaboyd

Being Vegan has nothing to do about purchasing a goat to be a companion for another goat and than advertising that it was useless so they rescued it. Unfortunatley , some activists will take something simple, and twist it around to make it look like the situation was horrible than try and be the good samaritan(sp?) People need to get their facts straight and tell the truth or else they are not really thinking about the animal they rescued, but more for the publicity they are getting for themselves.


----------



## kccjer

:ROFL: You crack me up! I like the hen she saved too....it had been "forced" to lay eggs for it's 2 years of life and when it was no longer useful was thrown to the ducks. I want to know how to force hens to lay....mine seem to be on their own little time schedule. LOL


----------



## Chadwick

That's funny! 

The guy with the vegan usefullness comment


----------



## Nubian_Nut

LOL Too funny!! Heck, I even have a hen in the basement to stop her from laying! (she prolapsed, poor thing) Does that mean I'm torturing her, too? onder:


----------



## HerdQueen

If you click on Alexa this is the first thing that pops up

Why do some animal rights activists make up things about animals being mistreated? Just tell the truth; that's horrible enough

Really Alexa, your pretty good at this yourself


----------



## Mamaboyd

Craigslist is full of trollers who watch for ads selling animals and than they bash the sellers for wanting good homes for their animals. We have Kijiji up here, and it can be the same way. You have to be extra careful who you are selling to cause you just never know. 

I guess I "force" my hens to lay eggs and hide them in really unique places when they are , oh my, gosh, happily FREEranging


----------



## Chadwick

Hens choose the weirdest places too!


----------



## HerdQueen

Maple was bred at 5 months old, they rescued her right after she kidded to save her from the milk stand. Apprantly she was bred when they got her, and she is 2.5 years old. So 5 months plus 5 months pregnancy, plus another 5 months pregnancy is 15 months not 2.5 years.


----------



## kccjer

This is Maple's 2nd kidding. Can't believe that Alexa is still "talking" to me on her picture! LOL


----------



## still

kccjer said:


> :ROFL: You crack me up! I like the hen she saved too....it had been "forced" to lay eggs for it's 2 years of life and when it was no longer useful was thrown to the ducks. I want to know how to force hens to lay....mine seem to be on their own little time schedule. LOL


Where are ya'll seeing that?? I look on her facebook and don't see anything anymore?


----------



## Chadwick

It was a calm day in vegan land everything was going fine, all the propaganda was working no one was asking questions, the kale was being readied for dinner and then it happened. Somewhere someone had burst the dam holding back all the goat people, it was so scary, people with real life experience talking as if they had actually had real animal friends in their life. Talking about how they live with animals and don't harm them at all! How they loved and cherished animals, it was bedlam all at once the propaganda didn't seem to work as if this group of people knew about how animals are actually treated on farms. It was a very scary day to be a vegan we will remember it in our old age.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> It was a calm day in vegan land everything was going fine, all the propaganda was working no one was asking questions, the kale was being readied for dinner and then it happened. Somewhere someone had burst the dam holding back all the goat people, it was so scary, people with real life experience talking as if they had actually had real animal friends in their life. Talking about how they live with animals and don't harm them at all! How they loved and cherished animals, it was bedlam all at once the propaganda didn't seem to work as if this group of people knew about how animals are actually treated on farms. It was a very scary day to be a vegan we will remember it in our old age.


Lol, are you getting bored Chad?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kccjer

still said:


> Where are ya'll seeing that?? I look on her facebook and don't see anything anymore?


It's on the web page under "meet the animals" It's one of the few that they actually tell how they acquired it

http://sunnymeadowsanctuary.org/multimedia-archive/daisy/


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah maybe a little!


----------



## HerdQueen

Carmen where are you chatting with her?


----------



## Chadwick

I always have some silly backstory running in my head!


----------



## HerdQueen

Chad lol lol

They are lucky everyone is not closer!


----------



## still

Chadwick said:


> It was a calm day in vegan land everything was going fine, all the propaganda was working no one was asking questions, the kale was being readied for dinner and then it happened. Somewhere someone had burst the dam holding back all the goat people, it was so scary, people with real life experience talking as if they had actually had real animal friends in their life. Talking about how they live with animals and don't harm them at all! How they loved and cherished animals, it was bedlam all at once the propaganda didn't seem to work as if this group of people knew about how animals are actually treated on farms. It was a very scary day to be a vegan we will remember it in our old age.


LOL!!!!! I am freaking cracking up at this right now!!! I'm gonna get in trouble at work for laughing so hard!!! I LUV the sarcasm!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Erica the link on the past page


----------



## kccjer

Keep it nice guys....

here is the link again https://www.facebook.com/Alexa1018/...offset=0&total_comments=6&notif_t=share_reply


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes guys.. PLEASE keep it friendly!


----------



## SlapHappy

Chadwick said:


> If you have been to a rescue facility for farm animals, you don't find the fanciest breeds, the best conformation, or even all well looking animals. Usually you can say to yourself, yeah I would cull that too, or, if this is him now how bad was he when he got here, that type of thing. Everything they have is animals that no one in their right mind would cull, or sell for meat. They are there for people who want to feel like they help animals to assuage their feelings of vegan high ground, I would bet their volunteers and clients would freak out if they had an animal in trouble. Some things are too gross or icky to make you feel good.


It seems to me that they just want their own personal petting zoo and have others pay for it in the name of rescue animals.


----------



## Nubian_Nut

I'm sorry, but they actually had surgery done on the hen?! I'd rather put her in a pot with some potatoes and carrots. It just doesn't seem like she has a quality life and at least she'd be used instead of pitched when she died… Just saying!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It ticks me off that they are calming that isn't my picture! And that it is the other goat! 
I took pics of all my kids on a bucket with the grain bag behind them... I still have each one too I believe... And that is on my site! She's not even getting what y'all are saying about it! Oye vey! They are just digging themselves deeper!


----------



## SlapHappy

farmchick897 said:


> So do I have this straight? The OP is going to sell the baby goat to her anyway?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I was just wondering the same thing.


----------



## COgoatLover25

you guys keep trying to tell that Alexa Reed the point but I think she has earplugs in lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## SlapHappy

kccjer said:


> HOLY! did you read the comment about buying ducks!! :ROFL: ", we also bought some female ducks for our male ducks so the males would stop fighting (no breeding though) " How in the world do you STOP ducks from breeding????? Really???


It is not good to have more than one drake. They are rougher breeders than chickens and often kill the hen because they like to mate in water and often will gang bang and drown her. Jeeeeeese!

These animals need rescuing from these idiots.


----------



## kccjer

SlapHappy said:


> It is not good to have more than one drake. They are rougher breeders than chickens and often kill the hen because they like to mate in water and often will gang bang and drown her. Jeeeeeese!
> 
> These animals need rescuing from these idiots.


But....but....they are NOT breeding! So we don't have to worry about how rough the drakes are!


----------



## Nubian_Nut

Exactly. All she has to do is say "now boys, no breeding, okay?" and they all reply, "yes ma'am!".


----------



## GoatieGranny

I see that some others have put reviews on the FB page. She must have enabled it again. She's trying to get her ratings up.

https://www.facebook.com/SunnyMeadowSanctuary


----------



## kccjer

Yep, you can put the reviews up....IF you haven't been blocked from the page. LOL Luckily I have my daughters log in. hehehe I considered hubby's and son's too but figured I hadn't ought to include them in the insanity.....yet


----------



## HerdQueen

I only have 2 drakes, and they love each other. Uh-oh don't tell the vegans I may or may not have homosexual ducks...


----------



## Nubian_Nut

I don't have a Facebook, but if I did I'd leave a review. Glad some of you were able to put some. Just ridiculous. Reminds me of the lady I bought my first goats from.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Guys, let's not go over the top. It may make things harder for Skyla.


----------



## HerdQueen

Well... You can't argue with stupid.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She can't say sorry to me because I sell on CL?!?!?! Umm who bought him off CL?!?
:GAHH: :hair:


----------



## Nubian_Nut

So I guess that means reputable breeders never sell on Craigslist??? Since when??? So, so sorry for you, Skyla!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HerdQueen said:


> Well... You can't argue with stupid.


I won't say anything else on that subject but I agree!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nubian_Nut said:


> So I guess that means reputable breeders never sell on Craigslist??? Since when??? So, so sorry for you, Skyla!!


Wow, is she wrong...

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. I read it wrong... But still not a good reason why I can't get an apology!


----------



## kccjer

Says the page is being deleted...the fb page? but it's still there....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They told me it was already deleted...


----------



## SlapHappy

kccjer said:


> :ROFL: You crack me up! I like the hen she saved too....it had been "forced" to lay eggs for it's 2 years of life and when it was no longer useful was thrown to the ducks. I want to know how to force hens to lay....mine seem to be on their own little time schedule. LOL


My chickens and ducks all hang out together too. They are friends.


----------



## ksalvagno

Please be sure and keep your posts nice. I was in Wendy's the other day. A woman came up to the register because her order was wrong. She was immediately nasty and rude. Even though Wendy's messed up, she was the one who looked bad. The employees weren't giving her any problems about fixing the order and appologized but she was still nasty. So in the end, she came across as in the wrong. Please keep this in mind when you are posting.


----------



## SlapHappy

kccjer said:


> But....but....they are NOT breeding! So we don't have to worry about how rough the drakes are!


LOL You cannot stop a drake from breeding when he is twittlepated. He will try to rape you too.

I know because I have 2 extra drakes that I am trying to find someone to give them too.They keep torturing my goose.


----------



## CritterCarnival

OK, they have removed the "Save the Baby Goats" page from the Sanctuary's web site, but everything is still spread out all through their facebook pages. And I have seen no retraction or apology anywhere.


----------



## kccjer

ksalvagno said:


> Please be sure and keep your posts nice. I was in Wendy's the other day. A woman came up to the register because her order was wrong. She was immediately nasty and rude. Even though Wendy's messed up, she was the one who looked bad. The employees weren't giving her any problems about fixing the order and appologized but she was still nasty. So in the end, she came across as in the wrong. Please keep this in mind when you are posting.


AMEN Karen!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> Please be sure and keep your posts nice. I was in Wendy's the other day. A woman came up to the register because her order was wrong. She was immediately nasty and rude. Even though Wendy's messed up, she was the one who looked bad. The employees weren't giving her any problems about fixing the order and appologized but she was still nasty. So in the end, she came across as in the wrong. Please keep this in mind when you are posting.


Yes I agree.. I work with that daily and see it often... 
I thank you all for the support, but please keep it as friendly as possible


----------



## SlapHappy

Ok I will chill a little.LOL


----------



## TDG-Farms

Whelp its official. I have been banned from posting on their facebook page and they removed a non related post I posted. Here is that post:

I have a question. Do you know enough/anything about the major diseases of each kind of animal you "save" and what the effects of those diseases would be if you introduced a "rescued" animal that was infected with said diseases to the other animals you have boarded there? For example, if a sheep you rescued had a chronic case of CL that had developed into its lungs, what would your prevention program consist of to keep the other sheep and goats safe? Or if you were to "rescue" say a young dairy calf off a certified dairy farm that was heavily infected with Johnes. Do you know the % of infected dairy cows in your state? What would your prevention program consist of to protect the other ruminant animals on your property? I ask because, most rescue places, such as your self, state they are saving animals but in fact condemn them to curtain death. Largely in part to ignorant thinking that because they are "saving" an animal from bad situation, they are helping the animal. When in fact, they bring that animal onto an infected sanctuary because the owers, although with good intention, have no clue what they are getting into and end up doing more harm then good. Its one thing to "rescue" an animal, but its something totally different to protect said animal. Where is the good in saving an animal, only to have it get sick/infected with a mortal disease due to lack of management skill and ignorance?

So its not just the bad posts but important posts that they cant answer that get deleted.


----------



## Nubian_Nut

Shhhh, don't speak reasonably!! It messes with their minds...


----------



## kccjer

Dave...you just NOW got banned? I've been banned for a while! LOL Unfortunately, they are like most animal activists and don't want to see or hear the truth. ALL farmers and ranchers are horrible, rotten people and should be gone. They can't see that most are actually good, honest people just trying to make a living the best way they know. Yes, there are bad apples out there and they should be exposed and stopped. Just wish they'd quit lumping all the good ones in the same pot.


----------



## kccjer

And....I absolutely HAVE to get a shower and head for town. Keep it friendly! LOL I'll check in on our "status" later this afternoon.


----------



## kccjer

Oh Lord! I just went to Alexa's actual fb page! She has a post on there asking why some animal rights activists have to sensationalize instead of just telling the truth! LMAO It's about a different issue and please don't flood her with anything. I just thought it was kind of amusing considering that's what they did with this goat thing


----------



## COgoatLover25

kccjer said:


> Oh Lord! I just went to Alexa's actual fb page! She has a post on there asking why some animal rights activists have to sensationalize instead of just telling the truth! LMAO It's about a different issue and please don't flood her with anything. I just thought it was kind of amusing considering that's what they did with this goat thing


Can you post the link ? If like to see it... I'm not on FB I just watch you guys lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

Stalker


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey , I'm glad I don't do FB ...I'm not in the mood for being banned lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

I do a fair share of just reading and laughing myself. It's fun and I have a talent for always saying the wrong thing...


----------



## just_plain_bob

the donkey was forced to carry things over mountains in Maine
the horse was a BLM "rescue" = government auction where the minimum bid for geldings is $125, mares $250
and who is sending turtles to the slaughter house?


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> I do a fair share of just reading and laughing myself. It's fun and I have a talent for always saying the wrong thing...


You have that talent too ??? Lol ,

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NoahEm

kccjer said:


> Oh Lord! I just went to Alexa's actual fb page! She has a post on there asking why some animal rights activists have to sensationalize instead of just telling the truth! LMAO It's about a different issue and please don't flood her with anything. I just thought it was kind of amusing considering that's what they did with this goat thing


 Hahahaha YEP.... I noticed that status too

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HerdQueen

Right now she is watching Pineapple Express, as I said before she probably consumes to much grass.


----------



## TDG-Farms

just_plain_bob said:


> the donkey was forced to carry things over mountains in Maine
> the horse was a BLM "rescue" = government auction where the minimum bid for geldings is $125, mares $250
> and who is sending turtles to the slaughter house?


Turtles are like TV dinners. Just toss em in the microwave upside down and a few minutes later... lol ok ok thats going a bit to far


----------



## HerdQueen

I was thinking they are like a cup o soup myself.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Turtle soup :yum: :laugh: jk!


----------



## goathiker

Hey, Helen has 7 different aliases on public records search. 

So.,. when is she supposed to show up Skyla?


----------



## HerdQueen

Well that is interesting! How do I find that info? Don't want that wacko coming here!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's already come and gone.. I think he will have a good home there and that's all that matters at this point...


----------



## HerdQueen

Well now ya did it Carmen! The FB page is gone lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And interesting info Jill! Where did you find it?


----------



## COgoatLover25

What did she say when she came to get him ? If you don't mind me asking 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

I just happened to be looking up arrest records in Boston MA. Seems she goes there a lot to protest.


----------



## SlapHappy

Ok I see the type of humor going on in here so, I thought I would share what was posted on my FB yesterday. Sorry for the derailment.


----------



## sbaker

Well, I think you did the right thing, Skyla. You gave her your word, and you stuck with it. Meaning your word is a lot better than hers, apparently! And if you think the goat will have a good home with her, then that's really all that matters. I'm sure it was a difficult situation, but it sounds to me like you and your family handled it pretty well. Good job! Now hopefully, they will think twice about trying to fool people, and just do what they actually say they are doing- rescuing animals that really need help.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think we are all REALLY proud of you Sklya  you did what you thought would be best for the animal and I think you deserve a lot of respect for that 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, you have to honor you're commitments. I just wanted to know if I needed to keep watch out for the later heartrending description of the conditions the animals were in. If that happens it would be good to get everyone to just write "prove it" over and over until they take it down.


----------



## still

Well at least you can still "spy" on your baby off of her website and see updated photos of him.


----------



## Emzi00

So, Carmen, what'd I miss on FB today? Everything's been deleted..... I'm surprised they missed me when they went and banned people... :chin:


----------



## SlapHappy




----------



## just_plain_bob

she's a pot head militant lesbian vegan who begs for money for her "rescues"


----------



## Emzi00

I think I'm going to have a bad connotation of the name Helen for the rest of my life...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you all... It means a lot.. It was a hard choice.. But things here made it hard to give her the money back and, I still felt like they will provide him with a good home, even though they lie :roll: I know he will be cared for.. 

I will be keeping an eye on that FB page and blog for a long while yet to be sure nothing else is said against us.. 

Thank you all so much for your help!


----------



## goathiker

They kinda got it!


As most of you know, Sunny Meadow is trying to adopt two baby goats. 

One of these came from a farm where he was deemed useless because he had not been dehorned early enough. We are not paying for this goat.

The other we found on Craigslist listed for sale by a breeder. We requested that the goat be unharmed, especially as we hope to pair him with two goats who have horns. The breeder has since posted that she does not believe she could sell the goat with the horns as that is not favorable in this area. 

We are paying an adoption fee for this goat. Some people view that as a purchase, but as anyone who has ever paid an adoption fee (for an animal or a human) will tell you, that is (a) money well spent; and (b) not considered a purchase. We do not feel that we are buying the goat. We feel that we are adopting him.

We needed to do fundraising to pay the adoption fee and also to build a barn for these goats. (Yes, we have a goat barn, but there are already five goats there and we don't like our animals to be smooshed. They come to Sunny Meadow for a peaceful existence and we do all we can to ensure that.) 

When we posted (in the newsletter and on this page) about the two goats, we mixed up their pictures. This caused the breeder (who we never named and until now have have never mentioned) some anguish as she felt that we were saying negative things about her business practices.

Some of her supporters (who have no experience with the sanctuary themselves) have written negative comments about us, made negative reviews, and have accused us of a scam. Anyone who's been to the sanctuary knows that the animals are all well-taken of and that their barns are kept in wonderful condition.

We view both goats as a rescue and have been describing it as such; but some people view it differently. We sincerely regret the error and any harm it may have caused. 

If any of our friends or donors feel misled, please contact the email used in the newsletter and Helen and Steve will respond to you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Kinda lol! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, I held out until I started reading her site....I,too, wrote a review....it is as follows...
I think this whole situation of "adopting" and "rescuing" a goat is a scam.I am sorry there are folks out there who have been taken. I guess "rescuing" is in the eye (or this case the mind) of the "rescuer".
You people are the reason so many of us have lost faith in "rescue organizations". The animals, I am sure, are well kept as far as housing and feed...thanks to all the money you take from unsuspecting generous people, however, after reading your site, I can see you are limited in knowledge of a lot of these animals.I hope you have experienced farmers to guide you in their care.What happened yesterday and today is a disgrace to your sanctuary, you truly owe the breeder an apology. Shame on you.


----------



## CritterCarnival

just_plain_bob said:


> she's a pot head militant lesbian vegan who begs for money for her "rescues"


Well, that's all a bit much. The vegan part is true, however, we don't know about the pot head, militant or lesbian parts, and there's nothing wrong with being any of those things anyway. And many people beg for money for support of rescues.

The problem was the lies she was telling to make it all sound so legit and desperate.


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, I have to admit, y'all are much better than I. I'd have handed her the money, and then started singing "Hit the road Jack. And don't you ever come back no more no more no more"


----------



## goathiker

The part I don't get though. Is, Okay my chickens are free ranging, they have a nice safe shed for night, they eat mixed grains and some layer pellets for minerals. They are laying almost a dozen eggs a day...What am I supposed to pick them up and throw them away? There's people starving in this county. If I threw food away, I would consider it a terrible sin.


----------



## HerdQueen

Kat its on her fb page...


----------



## CritterCarnival

HerdQueen said:


> Kat its on her fb page...


? What's on her fb page? The "pot head militant lesbian" part? If so, then I stand corrected, I guess we DO know...even so, there's nothing wrong with all that...:laugh:


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, you're a bigger person than me that's for sure.

what annoys me most about her post is.....she calls this "rescuing". I doubt she understands the meaning of rescue. the buckling isn't in a distressing or dangerous situation. sigh. SOOOO irritating. but, they won't ever learn. 

if they REALLY held up their ideals, then they should just not have animals b/c what they're doing, buying an animal, housing it against their will and fund raising for the care of it should be considered exploiting the animal for profit.


----------



## HerdQueen

Lol Kat, the evidence to the fact is on Alexa's fb page. But not those exact words. Alexa is who does the internet work for the sanctuary.

Not that I care people consume what want to


----------



## NyGoatMom

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thank you all... It means a lot.. It was a hard choice.. But things here made it hard to give her the money back and, I still felt like they will provide him with a good home, even though they lie :roll: I know he will be cared for..
> 
> I will be keeping an eye on that FB page and blog for a long while yet to be sure nothing else is said against us..
> 
> Thank you all so much for your help!


What a mess Skyla....glad you stuck to your word, regardless.You are a good person  But at least now she may be MUCH more careful how she puts things.
So sorry you went through this, it must be emotionally draining :hug:
Now to move on to the next kids


----------



## just_plain_bob

CritterCarnival said:


> Well, that's all a bit much. The vegan part is true, however, we don't know about the pot head, militant or lesbian parts, and there's nothing wrong with being any of those things anyway. And many people beg for money for support of rescues.
> 
> The problem was the lies she was telling to make it all sound so legit and desperate.


it's on her face book and the most important thing is the animals do seem well cared for 
i just hate liars


----------



## TDG-Farms

... Im done bashing this person and have even started to look for something positive to say. But after following the youtube link and reading what she wrote for the description:

"Each and every farm animal was saved from going to the slaughterhouse and is now living a peaceful, happy life here at the sanctuary. Unlike some sanctuaries, the farm animals at Sunny Meadow are never bought. If animals are bought, saving them is really "feeding the industry" and causes more suffering down the line."

I think ill just fade out, put a fork in this and call it done


----------



## CritterCarnival

While I would have done things differently...I'm old and crotchety and easily riled up about injustice done to nice people. I'm glad it's over, and yes, I agree that your little guy will be treated well. Their animals do look healthy and well cared for. 

I don't care much for the updated post on their fb page, but at least the blatantly false story has been removed. Hopefully she will think more carefully about how she presents things in the future.


----------



## kccjer

I do honestly think that Skyla's goat will have a good life there. I don't think they will mistreat or starve him. I am a little worried about disease, but we all have to consider that. They did remove the blatant lie so that is a plus and that is what we really wanted them to do.


----------



## SlapHappy

goathiker said:


> The part I don't get though. Is, Okay my chickens are free ranging, they have a nice safe shed for night, they eat mixed grains and some layer pellets for minerals. They are laying almost a dozen eggs a day...What am I supposed to pick them up and throw them away? There's people starving in this county. If I threw food away, I would consider it a terrible sin.


From what I gather from all this; they don't know much about animals or chickens. I am not pointing fingers on that one because when I 1st started; I didn't either. Their comment about the poor hens forced to lay eggs or something to that matter confused me too. I think they have been watching too many Youtube videos on those huge eggs farms where the animals are in deplorable conditions. That kinda stuff upsets me too. They don't seem so realize that most small farmers love their animals and those animal have good lives.

Sensationalism sells too. If the poor pitiful hen was forced the grueling task of laying eggs her whole life then discarded to the ducks when she got too old, that brings in money more than just somebody no longer wanted her.

I don't get why the farmer did not process that bird for food but, who knows?


----------



## goathiker

It's just political double talk. Every story can be spun different ways. One way makes your responsibilities your own. The other makes it always someone else's fault. Kind of like a child who hasn't yet learned to take responsibility for his own actions and makes up highly entertaining stories to explain why he did what he did.


----------



## ksalvagno

Way too many adults haven't learned to take responsibility for their actions too.


----------



## kccjer

Owners of the sanctuary have posted a statement on fb. I'm on my phone and can't copy and paste.


----------



## Emzi00

Here:

Hi all,

When Little Patches was born we were taken by complete surprise. We had no idea his mother was pregnant. Sadly, his twin was stillborn. We started gathering info about how we should help raise such a tiny baby in the middle of winter. Our vets and other goat experts warned us that LP could get the does pregnant at a very young age - some said as young as four months. We asked what the best case scenario would be for him and the vets said if his twin had lived they would have been separated from the mother until they were old enough to neuter. We are against buying animals - unless there is a very good reason like having a lone herd animal and there are no rescues available.

We began scouring other sanctuaries and shelters for young male goats. We looked as far as Washington state. This was January - most goats are bred to kid in the spring. There were absolutely none. So we went to Craig's List thinking we might find a free-to-a-good-home one. We didn't. So we responded to an ad and eventually agreed to adopt one of their males, who is a month younger than LP. We paid the adoption fee with our own money - not the sanctuary's. 

Then, ironically, a rescue turned up. We thought about trying to stop the adoption, but it broke our hearts to think of doing it. Meanwhile we had gotten pics of the adoptee and one of the rescue kids. From the get-go, we got them mixed up. Fundraising for the new barn for LP, Maple, Lily, and the sheep was already underway, and we added the rescued goats to the effort. We posted the picture of the adoptee by mistake as one of the rescues.

We didn't realize this until last evening. Somehow, the woman from whom we had set up to adopt the goat from saw the pic and got upset. We were upset by all the negative postings at FB. That was when we discovered our mistake with the pics. We contacted the woman and told her what happened and apologized and even spoke to her and her family in person today and they are fine with adopting him and seemed to understand how it happened. 

The adoptee is here now and doing great.

We wanted to update Alexa, who runs the sanctuary Facebook page, on this but have been too busy to do so. For which we also apologize.

Helen & Steve


----------



## CritterCarnival

Wow, really?? They still won't admit they said both babies needed rescue...sometimes I"m so ashamed to be a human.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Urg... *steam comes out of ears* I'm sorry, but I think they do just as much on their site and FB as this other girl! They sound the same as she sounded in the emails...

And, I don't buy that they couldn't find a free or dirt cheep kid else where on CL other then me! CL is loaded with them! We have plenty of small goat dairies that sell kids cheap! (Like under $100!) 

And there was no 'adoption agreement'.. The only thing that was said about any of that is I told her I would mail her a 'receipt' (just my bill of sale saying I got her payment ect.) and she wanted me to write 'Buckling adoption' on the top.. Well.. Life got crazy busy here and I never got around to mailing it out so she never did get it and I didn't write it on the ones she got today after what I saw she said about it!

This whole thing just irks me!


----------



## goathiker

That's okay. If you read through the first paragraph they don't think that their Little Patches can get his mom or other does pregnant until he's four months old. Nobody has gone on the facebook page and tried to teach them better it. I think I see a population explosion in their future.


----------



## NubianFan

This whole thing gives me a headache


----------



## Chadwick

For desert peach surprise!

Don't let it get ya down, we know and you know who you are and what is right, so keep your head high, I think you acted more honorably than many of us would have if she showed up at our houses!


----------



## NubianFan

I know Skyla acted more honorably than I would have. Because I can tell you, I would have told her by email not to set foot on my property or I would call the cops, and I would have probably consulted with a lawyer to see if I could press charges for slander, or some kind of fraudulent activity. I wouldn't even have given her money back until I discussed it with a lawyer. Maybe I am a hard (you know what) but I don't cotton well to someone making me out to be something I am not. I don't like liars and I don't like being lied about. She wouldn't have gotten my goat (no pun intended) What really burns me up about this is she is using her lies to get tender hearted mis informed people to give her money for her "rescue organization" It just isn't cool, no matter how you slice it.


----------



## TDG-Farms

How is it not standard practice to castrate males of any species they get??? Again I say, most "sanctuary's" dont have the slightest clue what they are doing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dave, because it 'harms them' she said she's going to have them castrated at 6 months old per their vets request :shrug: what ever...


----------



## kccjer

She said she was getting them castrated at 6 months because that's when the vet said to do it to avoid UC. They will put them under full anesthesia to do it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, that is what I was told as well.


----------



## kccjer

At least she does have a vet involved....and it appears he knows a little about UC at least


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, that is a good thing  she said the vet didn't know much on goats though.. Hope the surgery turns out well for both boys


----------



## wendylou

I'm just reading this/ I think I'm going to join the party and leave a comment for her on Facebook as well! This has made me irate knowing people like this get away with things like this! Just to gain money in their pockets and make someone innocent look bad! I'm so sorry you had to go through this! I hope you can get out of giving her the goat. Give her a pig instead, name it bacon, and tell her to save it from oscar Mayer


Wendy Lou


----------



## NubianFan

wendylou said:


> I'm just reading this/ I think I'm going to join the party and leave a comment for her on Facebook as well! This has made me irate knowing people like this get away with things like this! Just to gain money in their pockets and make someone innocent look bad! I'm so sorry you had to go through this! I hope you can get out of giving her the goat. Give her a pig instead, name it bacon, and tell her to save it from oscar Mayer
> 
> Wendy Lou


:slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## kccjer

WendyLou...the goat already went there today. I think he will be ok there. They will make sure he is never "commodified" :eyeroll: Their animals do look well taken care of even if we aren't totally sure exactly how they acquired them.


----------



## Mamaboyd

They are well looked after because of people donating money to them. I would love to know what would happen to all the animals when the money stopped rolling in?


----------



## wendylou

Here's what I just wrote on her fAcebook:

Rescuing animals to add to a sanctuary for a life of joy is a wonderful and humane example of a good heart. 
Usually, in my experience, photos of the initial rescue, or, in better terms, the condition the animal was found, would be a definite example of someone that was being truthful in their rescue attempts, especially when requesting financial fundings to be donated. 
To have someone donate funds to help animals live their days in happiness and good health, with pictures of their progress, is something the "donator" would want to see, to ensure that their donation was going to a good cause, as a seller would make sure their animal they raised was going to a good home. However, purchasing animals that are being sold from well known individuals and labeling them as rescues to ensure donations to build extra buildings, or the cost of the animal when purchased ,can barely be labeled as a rescue but would be labeled as a cost effective way to support a money making business off of innocent peoples money. I can't say that I agree to this practice. 
With that being said, I am leaving this sanctuary with one star as my rating. One star because there is room to grow. There is room to get to the five star rating. It is your choice to use your kindness the way God intended you to, or you can use it to manipulate people into believing what you need them to. It is your choice.... And this is your chance to NEVER underestimate the caring individuals that raise these animals to ensure them to good homes and to NOT have others take their hard work and effort that they set forth and be made to be a heartless and uncaring individual BECAUSE, while you are receiving donations for these so called rescues, the rest of us are working hard and EARNING our money to raise them ourselves. Until you do the same, I suggest you learn to fish when you are shown how, and not depend on others money with a story to make hearts bleed. ... Unless OFCOURSE you can back it up. 
I inherited a herd of abandoned goats and never asked for donations and they All have horns. They are deemed very worthy and live happy lives with horns, as many of us agree to. I'm baking a ham and must go, I wish you the best! Wendy


Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou

kccjer said:


> WendyLou...the goat already went there today. I think he will be ok there. They will make sure he is never "commodified" :eyeroll: Their animals do look well taken care of even if we aren't totally sure exactly how they acquired them.


Well maybe this will be a good lesson to them, and let them know , owners selling watch too and want the best for their animals they work so hard to raise.

Wendy Lou


----------



## COgoatLover25

Did you guys know that there are now 451 posts on this thread including mine ?  


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## SlapHappy

cogoatlover25 said:


> did you guys know that there are now 451 posts on this thread including mine ? :d
> 
> home to reg. Nubians, nigerians, and meat goats.


 452


----------



## nchen7

Wendylou, your post is amazing. 

it is very sad. they keep calling it a rescue. I have to stop looking at the fb site or else I'm going to start spamming it. people have their hearts in the right place (or so I hope), but I don't understand why they won't be educated or listen to the error of their ways (in this case from about 15 different people).


----------



## Emzi00

Ladies and Gents, this is a good example of why people include "I reserve the right to refuse service to anyone" in their sales policy.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So as some of you know, I had a lady contact me via my CL add for my yearling buck, back in late Jan./early Feb. looking for a horned buck kid... As much as I really didn't want to.. We worked it out... Well, shortly after my mom googled her name... Turned out she was a vegan(which I have nothing against) and an animal rights activist with an animal sanctuary where she collects all these animals she has 'saved' from slaughter... And I say 'saved' because she now has a picture of the kid she is BUYING from me on her site saying he's horned because we didn't get to disbud him in time and the out come for him was going to be slaughter and she needs donations so she can 'save' him!
> She also mentions a second kid.. Not sure where she's getting him from if she even is!
> 
> WHAT?!? This lady has been aggravating me all along and just driving me crazy! And this! This was the last straw!
> We will be reporting her for fraud/scamming.. But still! Oye vey! Never again will I sell a horned kid! Never!
> 
> http://sunnymeadowsanctuary.org/we-need-your-help-urgent/
> 
> I'm just in total shock over this whole thing!!


If it weren't for your frustration I woud find this rather amusing. 1st of all because, at least in Ohio, It's so simple to get a real horned baby goat that's going for meat and I'm sure is much cheaper than your little buckling. Oh well, we can't teach some people common sense. I am sorry that this is so frustrating for you.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm

ThreeHavens said:


> There's nothing wrong with selling horned kids, all the fault lies with this woman.
> 
> This is infuriating. And why does she feel she has to "make up" the cases to prove a point? Why not go to a reputable rescue if she is so led, and help them? Oi.


 I agree selling horned kids isn't the problem.


----------



## Nubian_Nut

You guys are worried about they young bucklings breeding the females? Didn't you see what I said she's done to the male ducks??? Come one now, all she has to do is tell them not to breed and they won't… No issues there. Plus, of course little Patches won't breed his mommy, that's just wrong! *insert eye roll here*

In all seriousness, I do think that Skyla's buckling will be taken care of, it's just a shame the people that now have him are so sketchy. It appears to me, like others have said, that the main people running it want a lot of animals but can't afford them so they make up rescue stories to pull on the heart strings of others. Again, so sorry you had to deal with this Skyla, now you can put it behind you and move on. And boy do you have a crazy story to tell now!


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey , we have to have each others back ! Im sure these posts would double , triple and quadruple if need be 
It shows ya we all stand united


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry that you had to go through this! What a nightmare!!!


----------



## kccjer

WendyLou....you shut down their "ratings" LOL I went to see what you had posted and to read if anyone else had put anything....and it's turned off!! Guess they don't appreciate or want the truth out there, huh?


----------



## HerdQueen

Someone did post where Alexa posted. Don't know who they are and I wish I could have liked it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HerdQueen said:


> Someone did post where Alexa posted. Don't know who they are and I wish I could have liked it.


I saw that! And same here! I'm not on FB so I can't like stuff


----------



## HerdQueen

I'm blocked... :-(


----------



## kccjer

We can't "like" anything on their page now cause they "unfriended" us and we're blocked from posting. LOL


----------



## kccjer

Here's the comment on Alexa's post that we would love to "like" 

Sherry Girard Sanford I don't think any of the breeders "supporters" are questioning your care and commitment to the animals but simply how you are acquiring these animals you claim are "rescues". I can point you towards many animal auctions that run weekly and always have animals heading to slaughter as well as neglected sick ones. Even babies that are taken away from mothers inside the sale ring. Buying them off of CL from a breeder is NOT an animal sanctuary I would support and you simply were caught in this lie because the breeder found this page. How many other animals have you acquired this way and simply haven't been caught in your lie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bummer  at least you can still see it


----------



## HerdQueen

At least I have friends here. Lol


----------



## HerdQueen

I'm sure they will delete that too. They should call it shady meadow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! You do :shades: 

LOL!!! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I liked it for you guys.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Are you the only one who's not banned ?!? Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why thank you Jill!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Liked it as well


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Can't read all 450+ posts but I'm sorry you had to go through this ordeal. 

I had a similar situation with a woman wanting to buy a horse from me. I googled her name and this "ban so & so.com" website came up. Holy smokes!!!!! She denied everything when I asked her about it


----------



## kccjer

LOL Doesn't matter WHO liked it now. They removed the whole posting. Go figure right? The more I see from this outfit, the more I wonder just how legit they really are.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Did they really? That's so wrong.............


----------



## kccjer

Well, we can't have the "voice of reason" or someone actually telling a FACT, now can we???


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wonder what will happen when they get too many "resues" at once and have to deny some?


----------



## goathiker

Look what I found http://www.nonprofitfacts.com/MA/Sunny-Meadow-Sanctuary.html#b


----------



## Trickyroo

cricket….cricket…cricket.


----------



## still

Trickyroo said:


> cricket&#8230;.cricket&#8230;cricket.


Lol!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hmmmmmmmmm........didn't she say they just became tax exempt?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well the place is a joke really........I have nothing against someone eating Vegan if they want to, but to act like people who don't are abusive is a bit much.

Gosh, can you imagine having pen full of "pet pigs" for life?! Aye aye aye.......even teenage sons move out eventually! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

LOL Pigs<>sons, yep I see that alright...

They can't wipe out public comments on that site.


----------



## kccjer

They got their tax exempt status in Sept of 2012. Do tax exempt entities NOT have to report how much they get from donations or what their assets are? That seems wrong to me.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I agree....shouldn't all donations be on record for public viewing?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

They are required to provide records if requested.


----------



## sassykat6181

If they are "paying" for animals, they are not rescuing them. I think a call to report their non-profit and tax exempt status is in order! I live and work in Massachusetts. Running a farm is not easy and there are no tax breaks for me. Why should she get away with it?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have a hard time with that too. I work hard caring for my animals, and my husband brings in the money. I wish i could get donations to pay for my "hobby/homesteading". :lol:

I'd have a nice barn too!


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes. Bothers me that they are getting others to pay for their farm pets. Plus they get to write off all expenses at tax time. So it is probably helping them out on their personal taxes. Really cheating everyone.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep. Unbelievable. Only problem with doing that is....how do they live with themselves?


----------



## goathiker

It's worse than that. As long as they are out working with their animals, they can pay themselves a fair wage out of the donations. They could even write off travel time for all their fundraisers, food for their potlucks, etc.


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> It's worse than that. As long as they are out working with their animals, they can pay themselves a fair wage out of the donations. They could even write off travel time for all their fundraisers, food for their potlucks, etc.


:wallbang: :angry:


----------



## farmchick897

The fact they keep deleting posts, banning comments and spinning their story to make is sound legit REALLY bothers me. Especially since so many animals could be rescued, why pick a cute, ND baby from a breeder? What are you saving him from?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

sassykat6181 said:


> If they are "paying" for animals, they are not rescuing them. I think a call to report their non-profit and tax exempt status is in order! I live and work in Massachusetts. Running a farm is not easy and there are no tax breaks for me. Why should she get away with it?


You obviously haven't been listening! They don't PAY for animals...they adopt them and pay an "adoption fee". There is a huge difference you know....


----------



## Chadwick

They have 501c3 status as an animal welfare charity, they have to put records out to semi public, that would be their alumni and staff. However you should be able to find the budget that they submit to the government. With 501c3 you must submit a budget and include payroll for board members and executive staff. 

If they did something to loose their exempt status, they could face tax purgatory! The government does not make rules on how exempt animal charities receive animals, but they obviously submitted that they would pay an adoption fee in the 501c3 application and their written by-laws as part of the application process. The government will hold exempt charities to their by-laws.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, and they "rescue" GMO chickens too :ROFL: or old hens that have been carelessly tossed to the ducks!


----------



## goathiker

:ROFL: Nice sarcasm Carmen...


----------



## NyGoatMom

kccjer said:


> You obviously haven't been listening! They don't PAY for animals...they adopt them and pay an "adoption fee". There is a huge difference you know....


:-o You mean for the past 9 years I didn't know my $750.00 weimaraner was ADOPTED!?


----------



## Trickyroo

nygoatmom said:


> :-o you mean for the past 9 years i didn't know my $750.00 weimaraner was a:hi5:dopted!?


:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: good one :hi5:


----------



## NyGoatMom

!


----------



## Trickyroo

You could have wrote him off on your taxes


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ikr!?


----------



## Trickyroo

:laugh:


----------



## GoatieGranny

Did you see the pictures of the inside of their barns? For crying out loud, their barns are nicer than our house!

Oh, by the way, I'm taking donations because I adopted my dog 9 years ago from the breeder. He's getting old and I really need help rescuing him from old age. He needs the best of everything. Plus, if you'd like to come help me clean my barns, I'll feed you some veggies!

http://sunnymeadowsanctuary.org/photos/?afg2_page_id=2&afg3_page_id=2&afg4_page_id=2#afg-4


----------



## NyGoatMom

GoatieGranny said:


> Did you see the pictures of the inside of their barns? For crying out loud, their barns are nicer than our house! I'm taking donations because I adopted my dog 9 years ago from the breeder. He's getting old and I really need help rescuing him from old age. He needs the best of everything. Plus, if you'd like to come help me clean my barns, I'll feed you some veggies!
> 
> http://sunnymeadowsanctuary.org/photos/?afg2_page_id=2&afg3_page_id=2&afg4_page_id=2#afg-4


:ROFL: :ROFL: hahaha!!


----------



## Chadwick

goathiker said:


> Look what I found http://www.nonprofitfacts.com/MA/Sunny-Meadow-Sanctuary.html#b


This is a nice site, including the comments section moderated by not them!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL nice comment Chad


----------



## NyGoatMom

Way to go Chad!


----------



## wendylou

Hey I just rescued 30 chicks from tractor supply! I paid for them JUST to ensure they were out of those hot, wood chipped abusive pens! Even though I put them in a similar atmosphere, I rescued them. Donations please. Roflmao


Wendy Lou


----------



## NubianFan

Yes and don't you know they were terrorized by having to stick their necks in that red and white guillotine like device just to get a drop of water. Pure torture I tell you...


----------



## kccjer

NyGoatMom said:


> :-o You mean for the past 9 years I didn't know my $750.00 weimaraner was ADOPTED!?


EXACTLY! NOW you're catching on!!! :slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## kccjer

Hmmm.....I'm thinking we ALL need to figure out this scam thing. I could use some help paying for MY animal addiction! I'd have to be a rescue tho so I could sell....oops...excuse me....adopt out my babies tho....


----------



## Chadwick

No one has caught on to the best part of an adoption, you can inspect the animal and it's housing and situation, if you deem it not adequate you can repossess the animal! Adoption fees are non refundable.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Very nice comment Chad!  

I wouldn't take him back.. I have no clue what has been on that farm and I won't put my other animals at risk..


----------



## Chadwick

I know it was just stuck in my head and I had to let it out!


----------



## sassykat6181

I love this part of their website
"Unlike some sanctuaries, the farm animals at Sunny Meadow are never bought."


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, I _traded_ a doeling for a doeling this year....what is that? Rescuing? Adopting? or Purchasing? :scratch:


----------



## goathiker

NyGoatMom said:


> Well, I _traded_ a doeling for a doeling this year....what is that? Rescuing? Adopting? or Purchasing? :scratch:


You were fostering one and switched it for another foster when it was rehabilitated.


----------



## Chadwick

That's because that is required in the by-laws for them to get tax exempt status


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> You were fostering one and switched it for another foster when it was rehabilitated.


:ROFL: :ROFL: Ohhhhhhhhhh, ok!


----------



## SlapHappy

NyGoatMom said:


> Wonder what will happen when they get too many "resues" at once and have to deny some?


Or when these animals start reproducing. That is what I was wondering about. If she lied before is she lying about having the goat neutered? And if not, what is she going to do when he stats smelling of buck love? LOL


----------



## SlapHappy

Dang! If I wasn't so busy already, and did not care about the gov. watching my every move; the non prophet animal rescue thing would be a fun way to make a living. I wouldn't do it deceptively though.


----------



## goathiker

If I were younger I would set up a kennel, cat house, and small farm area for military pets. Somewhere our soldiers pets could go while they were deployed and not have to worry about losing them.


----------



## Trickyroo

Great idea Jill  Im sure that would be a much needed relief for many people. At least they would feel at ease knowing their animals are in a safe and loving place awaiting their return.


----------



## still

goathiker said:


> If I were younger I would set up a kennel, cat house, and small farm area for military pets. Somewhere our soldiers pets could go while they were deployed and not have to worry about losing them.


That is a great idea!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

goathiker said:


> If I were younger I would set up a kennel, cat house, and small farm area for military pets. Somewhere our soldiers pets could go while they were deployed and not have to worry about losing them.


We have one of those in PA it's a great idea, they take care of us let's take care of their pets!


----------



## goathiker

Hey guys, we've dinged the review sight so many times, it's the first thing in the search engines now. 
Be careful if you write anything. No emotion, very concise stating of facts. 

Does anyone have knowledge of BLM horse adoptions? When I adopted my burro at 14, NO auction or slaughter house would accept a BLM tattooed animal. Has that changed?


----------



## Mamaboyd

I was on their website...noticed most of the pictures are headshots of the animals focusing on their eyes. What are they trying to say?


----------



## goathiker

They're showing the souls of the animals to the other vegans. WE know that already :roll:


----------



## GoatieGranny

goathiker said:


> Look what I found http://www.nonprofitfacts.com/MA/Sunny-Meadow-Sanctuary.html#b


Good find! I wonder if they can somehow get these reviews removed. It will be interesting to watch this play out. People need to know the truth about crooked money grabbers!


----------



## kccjer

goathiker said:


> Hey guys, we've dinged the review sight so many times, it's the first thing in the search engines now.
> Be careful if you write anything. No emotion, very concise stating of facts.
> 
> Does anyone have knowledge of BLM horse adoptions? When I adopted my burro at 14, NO auction or slaughter house would accept a BLM tattooed animal. Has that changed?


There MUST be papers included with the sale of a BLM tattooed animal. At least that's how our sale barn works. I know that papers don't always follow an animal tho. I bought 2 mustangs from a lady and received no papers from her. I sold one as a private sale and it went without papers also. I have no clue about the slaughter houses. If you listen the "quit rounding up the horses" people, most of them do go to slaughter houses...so....


----------



## alikat72

NubianFan said:


> Yes and don't you know they were terrorized by having to stick their necks in that red and white guillotine like device just to get a drop of water. Pure torture I tell you...


I'm late to the game and reading all the posts to catch up. Probably a good thing I wasn't here during the FB posting because I have trouble being nice when I get mad. 
Anyway, many of the sarcastic posts have given me a chuckle, especially this one.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Those comments are gone off that site 

We posted at the same time Erica lol


----------



## HerdQueen

So there are no comments on the nonprofit site. I was looking forward to reading them. I did get to read Chad's yesterday.


----------



## NubianFan

Ok that is kind of odd to me. I don't see how they can remove comments from that site. That seems a little too powerful.


----------



## kccjer

They can't block you from posting again tho. I reposted...


----------



## nchen7

i think it's time to report directly to the authorities. I'm sure the IRS would love to hear this story......


----------



## sassykat6181

Skyla, did she pay you cash or check? If check, was it personal or did it say sunny meadow?

Living and paying $$$$$ taxes in MA I am livid about this place!


----------



## kccjer

In their "official" statement on their FB page, they state that they paid for the goat out of their own funds...."We paid the adoption fee with our own money - not the sanctuary's. "


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was a check and I believe it had her name on it..


----------



## GoatieGranny

WOW!!! So they want reviews and comments posted ONLY if they are good...not the truth. Sounds familiar. This place is even worse than I thought. Disgusting!


----------



## kccjer

I figure I'll just keep reposting. Someone is bound to see it and really start questioning...


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm surprised they can remove those  I wonder if the Better Business Bureau would be a place to report or not seeing it's a sanctuary?


----------



## Darlaj

Chadwick said:


> One thing I have learned in life Skyla, is to fall on the truth, when others are speaking lies about you, you know what the truth is and be secure in what you know the truth is. Live in what you know is right and let others walk their chosen path. As long as you are happy with the path you have chosen that is all that matters.


Couldn't gave been said better, or with more compassion


----------



## kccjer

NyGoatMom said:


> I'm surprised they can remove those  I wonder if the Better Business Bureau would be a place to report or not seeing it's a sanctuary?


If not, I'll bet they could tell you who to contact...


----------



## CritterCarnival

Hmmm...I don't think posting stuff at that site will help anything in any way. I looked up a few GOOD non profits I know about and there was a lot of missing information about them as well. Also, it says " Tax Period 2011" but they didn't even get their ruling until August 2012.

Then there's the disclaimer at the bottom of the page:
​ 

> Based on public records. Inadvertent errors are possible.
> NonProfitFacts.com does not guarantee the accuracy or timeliness of any information on this site. Use at your own risk.
> Some parts © 2014 Advameg, Inc.


While I too have a nasty taste in my mouth about the idiots at Sunny Meadow Sanctuary, I think we need to find another outlet for our comments if we want to actually do any good about raising awareness about this place.
​


----------



## Mamaboyd

Organization which receives a substantial part of its support from a governmental unit or the general public
Read more: http://www.nonprofitfacts.com/MA/Sunny-Meadow-Sanctuary.html#FacilityInfo_nonrepr_form#ixzz2z9VH8Y3V

If they are receiving any money from Governmental units, there should be records somewhere right? 
​


----------



## kccjer

"or the general public" being the disclaimer there. I tried going to the IRS site to search and there are no records available. Not even using their EIN....but it does say it's only partial records available


----------



## ThreeHavens

Holy crap. Don't mess with the goat spot. They are extremely loyal and scary. :laugh:


----------



## COgoatLover25

kccjer said:


> In their "official" statement on their FB page, they state that they paid for the goat out of their own funds...."We paid the adoption fee with our own money - not the sanctuary's. "


If they are paying it out of their own funds and not the sanctuary's money then why are they asking for donations?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## still

ThreeHavens said:


> Holy crap. Don't mess with the goat spot. They are extremely loyal and scary. :laugh:


LOL!! Isn't that the truth!!:laugh:


----------



## kccjer

COgoatLover25 said:


> If they are paying it out of their own funds and not the sanctuary's money then why are they asking for donations?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


They BOUGHT the goat (ooops....paid the adoption fee) out of their own pockets. NOW they need to build a better barn to house it! THAT doesn't have to come out of personal funds.


----------



## COgoatLover25

kccjer said:


> They BOUGHT the goat (ooops....paid the adoption fee) out of their own pockets. NOW they need to build a better barn to house it! THAT doesn't have to come out of personal funds.


Building a big barn for one baby goat? Yeah right, they're building it for themselves too

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Mcclan3

Wow, looks like I'm late to this party. I used to run a small dog rescue, and people like that make it really hard for small/new rescues to get taken seriously. 

Not trying to trash talk, but I seriously wonder how much of the vegan thing is real, and how much of it is an act just to get the support of bleeding heart animal activists. I'm a hippie myself, but I'm a hunting & meat eating one as well, so I guess I'm immune to the rationale that leads to someone telling ducks to not breed and chickens not to lay eggs because it's bad for them, lol.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Sometimes I feel like certain rescues do more harm than good. The people do what THEY think is best for the animal, without really having a clue as to what that animal really needs. They're selfish in that way.

Not to say ALL rescues are like this, it's just that a lot of them seem to be for the benefit of the people, not the animals .

btw, It's a proven fact that a dehorned goat will live a longer life, because everyone wants hornless goats, and the horned ones are instantly seen as "meat" by the public. She could be doing her goats a favor by dehorning them lol....


----------



## ThreeHavens

I am 100% pro rescue. I am also pro responsible breeding. I think finding that balance can be a challenge, and some people on both sides can add to the problem. On one hand, unreputable rescues. On the other hand, unreputable breeders. Then you have respectful and responsible rescues and breeders.


----------



## goathiker

I think that many people have trouble with the fact that a good breeder can often recognize his animals as living entities with feelings and souls but, still be able to use them (humanely and respectfully) as the livestock they are. God gave livestock to us to help with our survival. Without them, this great experiment would not have lasted to evolve.


----------



## Chadwick

Agreed, he put us in charge of their care not just for our survival, but theirs too!


----------



## kccjer

You didn't catch Omar's post? Eating animals is a punishment according to the Bible. Not sure what Bible he's reading...but that's what he said. LOL


----------



## Chadwick

I am a father, and I can say that that would be a really weak punishment! Especially when you put it next to other punishments like, flood, plagues, allowing satan to test job. Etc


----------



## HerdQueen

Lol 
Chad is preoccupied by hair goats needing a Chadwick in their lives...


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, brain no work


----------



## canyontrailgoats

If eating animals is a punishment, I would be bad ALL the time lol


----------



## goathiker

Can you imagine...Look Noah, all the townsfolk are evil. I want you to round up a bunch of exotic creatures and FEED them to the wicked ones. Yeah, right :yum:


----------



## kccjer

Hey...I'm just telling you what they apparently believe! LOL Hey Chad...did you see the pic of the angora I posted on the chat thread? LOL I almost had an angora today...and it's all YOUR fault!


----------



## Chadwick

No how long ago? My fault?! Well the only answer to that is you are welcome!


----------



## Chadwick

He looks good, you should get him! He said to tell you.....waaaaaa pthtttt...wa wa pthtttt!


----------



## kccjer

page 3344


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> He looks good, you should get him! He said to tell you.....waaaaaa pthtttt...wa wa pthtttt!


Haha!! :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## kccjer

Uh huh. I could have started my rescue with him!! I would have saved him from slaughter or being "commodified"!! :ROFL: Especially since we all know those horns make him useless and there is only thing left for him!


----------



## Chadwick

Angoras have such king like horns, they are majestic, but there are hunting clubs stocking them because of it.


----------



## kccjer

If he had been a doe, he would have come home with me. He was a sweetheart. But he was a tad bit stinky. LOL I didn't stay for the sale so don't know how much he went for or who bought him.


----------



## Chadwick

Angoras aren't supposed to stink "as bad" as some breeds. Was he ripe?


----------



## kccjer

Not until I got in the warm pickup and could smell my HANDS! I had to wait for him to get up on the fence before I could tell he was a buck. He was gorgeous and so sweet. Whenever I'd quit scratching, he'd bang the fence until I started again. LOL


----------



## Chadwick

kccjer said:


> Uh huh. I could have started my rescue with him!! I would have saved him from slaughter or being "commodified"!! :ROFL: Especially since we all know those horns make him useless and there is only thing left for him!


The one thing left for him..............Ladies Ladies Ladies!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

That's exactly how sweet the buck I met was....teddy bears!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I just came in from giving my buck scritches - and then washing my hands. He's out of rut but I just brought home new girls so he thinks he has to show them what's waiting for them next season, lol.


----------



## HerdQueen

He must not be a violent breeder if he is already trying to win the over. Because breeding goats is violent from what I learned from vegans.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, you can see how violent Dex is. Doesn't he look scary in that tub?


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Oh gosh goathiker, I'm scared just looking at him. He's giving me that "evil" look


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Peeping Dex...............AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! :lol:


----------



## ETDairygoats

Just something I have been wondering. If she truly was operating a non-fraudulent sanctuary, then why would disable the reviews and delete comments? People that believe that this sanctuary is honest should eventually see that something is going on. Its pretty obvious!


----------

